# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  ВДГБ: ЛОМБАРД

## Ксю

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
"ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард ПРОФ"
"ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард ПРОФ" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
"ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ"
"ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард ЕПС"

"ВДГБ: Ломбард" для 1С 7.7
*

----------

andrewrocker (22.01.2015), OliwerMOV (31.03.2018), SARDAR4ik (25.06.2019), serg1087 (11.03.2015), Sky Archer (04.07.2014), smarty05 (21.07.2015), Владимирсеваст (11.12.2018)

----------


## oleg104

ВДГБ: Ломбард 2.0 493/3.29 Это для 7.7

----------


## serov12

Ищу ВДГБ: Ломбард 4.0

----------


## Oxana965

Скачала Ломбард 2.0 493/3.29, а он ключ требует.:( Может кто подскажет, как его обойти? :confused: Или подкинте ломаную версию.

----------


## zubastaya

такаяже проблема как у Oxana965 *((( хелп

----------


## forzi

Ткните меня носом в работающий ломбард, все облазил.

----------


## kazah2009

Нужны НЕ ломанные обновления для ломбарда ВДГБ: 3.2.21.х и 3.2.22.х

----------


## asniv

> Нужны НЕ ломанные обновления для ломбарда ВДГБ: 3.2.21.х и 3.2.22.х


присоединяюсь

----------


## Kastello

Работающий ломбард есть у меня, но я сам его делал 4 года...

----------


## glueMan

Лихорадочно #:-( ищу неломанное обновление ВДГБ Ломбард 3.2.23.3 от 17.03.2011 (для платформы 8.1). Нужно обновиться с 3.2.22.2.

----------


## klimentjew

До сих пор ищу :(

----------


## marilex

> Держи http://http://depositfiles.com/files/fnhvs8zc2


А можно перезалить на другой обменник? Пожалуйста.

----------


## mcmisha

> Держи http://http://depositfiles.com/files/fnhvs8zc2


И для меня актуально...

----------


## klimentjew

Перезалил обновление 3.3.3.1. http://depositfiles.com/files/2t2rdvrol
Большая просьба поделиться обновлениями . Нужно обновиться с 3.3.1.5 :confused:[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Taekun

Если у кого то есть не ломаный апдейт ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ 3.2.23.х и 3.2.24.х поделитесь буду очень благодарен. И Установщик не ломанный ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ 3.3.5.1

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## klimentjew

Если надо есть ПРОФ 3.3.6.1.

----------


## Taekun

не проф 3.3.6.1 у меня есть.

----------


## Taekun

> залил ломбард сюда
> 
> *http://depositfiles.com/files/8xedrg6mh*
> 
> Версия 3.2.23.3 от 17.03.2011 
> 
> НО: у меня при обновлении доходит до регламентированных отчетов 4фcc и вылетает в Runtime error... пробуйте, может дело в моей базе и у вас будет лучше :confused:


Перезалей пожалуйста. А то файл убили с обменника. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Taekun

ВДГБ: Ломбард Проф 3.2.23.2 (Upd) не ломаная
Если кому надо смотри под ковриком!
КОВРИК

----------

andurov (07.01.2013)

----------


## mqlab

Люди добрые, киньте полный пакет для инсталляции с нуля. все ссылки в данной ветке не рабочии, либо депозит глючит, скачать ничего не возможно.
В сети нашел обновление:
Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.9.3 от 25.04.2012 (обновление)

http://turbo.to/2517epk80dkw.html
Зеркала
http://www.unibytes.com/pDVSK5UG7joLqw-Us4P3UgBB
http://sinhro.net/pzowua4vhsex/VDGBL...3_upd.exe.html

Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.2.23.2 для 8.1 (обновление)
http://sinhro.net/0opijb1jejuk/VDGBL...3_upd.exe.html
Зеркала
http://turbo.to/g2y9q70kdhom.html
http://www.unibytes.com/NyTslOe4004Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

Если не затруднит ломанную версию которую можно установить опубликуйте в данной ветке.

----------


## lovshum

Полный пакет для инсталляции с нуля Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ" для Технологической платформы 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13
Версия 3.3.9.3 обновление от 27.04.2012 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...3-upd.exe.html
Версия 3.3.8.3 обновление от 14.03.2012 http://turbo.to/379siej6lfsd.html
Версия 3.3.7.1 обновление от 25.01.2012 http://turbo.to/o8j30akzyr3v.html?ps=9891 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.7.1-upd
Версия 3.3.6.1 обновление от 07.11.2011 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...12011.exe.html
Версия 3.3.5.1 обновление от 14.09.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.5.1-upd
Версия 3.3.4.1 обновление от 16.08.2011 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...1-upd.exe.html
http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.4.1-upd
Версия 3.3.3.1 обновление от 07.07.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.3.1-upd
Версия 3.3.2.1 обновление от 21.06.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.2.1-upd
Версия 3.3.1.9 УСТАНОВКА от 26.05.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...-3.3.1.9-setup

----------


## boy_temper

возможно ли качать Версия 3.3.1.9 УСТАНОВКА и сразу Версия 3.3.9.3 обновление от 27.04.2012
установить 3.3.1.9 и обновить 3.3.9.3,без промежуточных версийИ?

----------


## mihbell

Есть ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 (для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ред. 2.0) 3.3.12.2 от 04.07.2012? Проф версия?

----------


## Алексей 163

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард , релиз 3.3.12.2 (обновление)*

Скачать  //  Зеркало  //  Зеркало

----------

ug72net (14.11.2012)

----------


## Vladimir102030

Добрый день, поделитесь кто нибудь отученной версией для любой платформы, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.... только не обновлением мне нечего обновлять....

----------


## Marita

Просьба перезалить, ссылки, к сожалению,  не рабочие если не затруднит, на мыло:    marita2810@mail.ru



> Полный пакет для инсталляции с нуля Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ" для Технологической платформы 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13
> Версия 3.3.9.3 обновление от 27.04.2012 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...3-upd.exe.html
> Версия 3.3.8.3 обновление от 14.03.2012 http://turbo.to/379siej6lfsd.html
> Версия 3.3.7.1 обновление от 25.01.2012 http://turbo.to/o8j30akzyr3v.html?ps=9891 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.7.1-upd
> Версия 3.3.6.1 обновление от 07.11.2011 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...12011.exe.html
> Версия 3.3.5.1 обновление от 14.09.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.5.1-upd
> Версия 3.3.4.1 обновление от 16.08.2011 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...1-upd.exe.html
> http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.4.1-upd
> Версия 3.3.3.1 обновление от 07.07.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.3.1-upd
> ...

----------

Vladimir102030 (02.08.2012)

----------


## Marita

> http://www.npoalmaztech.ru вот пожалуйста


И что это значит, сайт алмазобурения причем тутИ?

---------- Post added at 15:13 ---------- Previous post was at 15:06 ----------

Полный пакет для инсталляции с нуля Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ" для Технологической платформы 8.2  с 3.3.1.5, пожалуйста скиньте обновления для пошагового обновления, т.к. с перескоком не выходит. ПОЖАЛУСТА! Очень надо.

----------


## ars0708

Добрый вечер, ребят ну перезалейте файл 1С ломбард установщик, а то везде одни обновления, а мне нечего обновлять

----------


## Алексей 163

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард , 3.3.12.2 (Установка)*

Скачать

----------

ars0708 (04.09.2012), asidora (22.09.2012), dimok34ru (18.09.2012), Mixa12 (29.09.2012), nikolashad (11.09.2012), sveta1970 (07.09.2012), Vadimst1 (20.09.2012), vsetv (24.12.2013)

----------


## ars0708

Алексей не качает от туда, ввожу номер и ничего. Скинь плиз ссылку на яндекс народ или через email (arsenazizov@bk.ru)

----------


## Vadimst1

этот форум потерял бы смысл.наврятли кто то что выкладывай вообще .а так ребята хоть какую то копеечку будут иметь.. я не думаю что кому то будет жалко отдать 20 рублей. не нравится прошу сюда 1с.ru  Я посмотрю сколько вы там оставите.глупый вопрос если честно

----------


## timurhv

6000руб за базовую версию + ломаная платформа.
В остальном согласен - иначе не было бы смысла выкладывать людям.

----------


## ars0708

прошу Вас перезалейте все ссылки. ни одна не работает: 
Полный пакет для инсталляции с нуля Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ" для Технологической платформы 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13
Версия 3.3.9.3 обновление от 27.04.2012 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...3-upd.exe.html
Версия 3.3.8.3 обновление от 14.03.2012 http://turbo.to/379siej6lfsd.html
Версия 3.3.7.1 обновление от 25.01.2012 http://turbo.to/o8j30akzyr3v.html?ps=9891 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.7.1-upd
Версия 3.3.6.1 обновление от 07.11.2011 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...12011.exe.html
Версия 3.3.5.1 обновление от 14.09.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.5.1-upd
Версия 3.3.4.1 обновление от 16.08.2011 http://www.bornfile.com/get/byq7Y5S8...1-upd.exe.html
http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.4.1-upd
Версия 3.3.3.1 обновление от 07.07.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.3.1-upd
Версия 3.3.2.1 обновление от 21.06.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...se-3.3.2.1-upd
Версия 3.3.1.9 УСТАНОВКА от 26.05.2011 http://www.shareforweb.com/file/av8b...-3.3.1.9-setup

---------- Post added at 02:41 ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 ----------

за комментарий по поводу платных файлообменников, прошу прощения. Не подумал

----------


## ars0708

или на мыло arsenazizov@bk.ru

----------


## ug72net

СПАСИБО! 


> *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард , релиз 3.3.12.2 (обновление)*
> 
> Скачать  //  Зеркало  //  Зеркало

----------


## Snake39

Вот линк... Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард , релиз 3.3.12.2 от 05.09.2012 (обновление) http://sinhro.net/08x7b8itfwep/VDGBL...setup.rar.html

----------


## boomboox

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.17.4 от 10.12.2012 (обновление)*

Скачать - Зеркало - Зеркало

----------


## ars0708

Можно ли скинуть ссылки на ВДГБ Ломбард редакции 2 (для 1С 7.7). Заранее спасибо

----------


## nikolasoft

а для украины есть ломбардИ

----------


## Krocoss

ИЩУ 1С ломбард. Здесь уже все ссылки не рабочие. Нужна установочная версия рабочая Win32, 1с 8.2.   Пожалуйста. Если не трудно на мыло krocoss@mail.ru 
Спасибо, тому кому не безралична будет эта просьба.

----------


## IGORNA

> ИЩУ 1С ломбард. Здесь уже все ссылки не рабочие. Нужна установочная версия рабочая Win32, 1с 8.2.   Пожалуйста. Если не трудно на мыло krocoss@mail.ru 
> Спасибо, тому кому не безралична будет эта просьба.


Релиз 3.3.16.2 от 09.11.2012 г. (установка).
Релиз 3.3.17.4 от 10.12.2012 г. (обновление)

----------

Dmitry1980 (26.02.2013), Krocoss (05.01.2013)

----------


## Krocoss

Кто нибудь может обьяснить. На 8.2 встают данные конфигурации но при добавлении базы при нажатии последней кнопки Готово все зависает минуты на 3 и выдает кучу ошибок в сообщении от 1с. Причем на эту платформу конфигурация бухгалтерии работает нормально, но она скачивалась вместе с платформой с одного сообщения. Уважаемая,IGORNA, нет ли у Вас возможности дать платформу с кряком кот будет работать с данной конфигурацией ломбарда. Спасибо.

----------


## IGORNA

> Кто нибудь может обьяснить. На 8.2 встают данные конфигурации но при добавлении базы при нажатии последней кнопки Готово все зависает минуты на 3 и выдает кучу ошибок в сообщении от 1с. Причем на эту платформу конфигурация бухгалтерии работает нормально, но она скачивалась вместе с платформой с одного сообщения. Уважаемая,IGORNA, нет ли у Вас возможности дать платформу с кряком кот будет работать с данной конфигурацией ломбарда. Спасибо.


Вот здесь посмотрите.

----------

Krocoss (06.01.2013)

----------


## ars0708

Добрый день. Залейте пожалуйста обновление 1С ВДГБ ЛОмбард Релиз 3.3.19.3 от 06.02.2013 г. (обновление)

----------


## Lisanb

Добрый день очень нужна программа ломбарда под платформу 7,7, установить с нуля, желательно с обновлениями

----------


## Vincent74

Здравствуйте! Нужно обновление ВДГБ Ломбард 3.3.7.1. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## smakki

Здравствуйте люди. Помогите пожалуйста найти обновления ломбарда 3 редакции с 17 релиза и выше. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

Надо конфигурацию "Ломбард" для 8.2.  Вышеприведенные ссылки уже нерабочие. ((((  Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## klimentjew

ссылка

----------

Бухгалтер Юрик (21.06.2013)

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

klimentjew, этот  юнибит платный, мне бы типа депозитфайл  ((((

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

klimentjew, у меня усб  модем, на юнибит по прямой ссылке не идет, почему то через мегафон про, но это заморочки провайдера. Только вот мне через юнибит не загрузить ломбард ((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

Умоляю, дайте пожалуйста  бесплатную ссылку на конфигурацию Ломбард для 8.2. Только не юнибит, мой провайдер оттуда качать не позволяет, хоть минуту, хоть час жди ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  Заранее благодарен

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

klimentjew, наконец то загрузил, правда пришлось побывать в интернет баре :D

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

*klimentjew*,привет, обновы есть? а может посвежее ломбард ?  :yes:

----------


## Lisanb

Мне тоже очень нужны обновления!

----------


## KadetEkb

Добрый день, нужна ломаная конфигурация ломбарда для пробы. не суть важно на 7.7 или 8.2 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## logdog

Нужны обновления ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 ПРОФ с версии 3.3.18.3 =(

----------


## luba

Здравствуйте, ищу 1с ломбард, на 1с 8.2. Надеюсь,кто-нибудь поможет, спасибо!

----------


## overka1

Тоже очень нужна конфигурация "Ломбард" для 8.2. Неужели ни у кого нет?

----------


## designer_tj

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста ВДГБ: Ломбард 2.0 493/3.29 очень нужно designer_tj@mail.ru

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

Ребят, с обновами на ломбард какИИ для 8.2

----------


## Никифор

Друзья! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Ломбард для 8.2. Буду оооочень признателен! benni1@yandex.ru

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

ВДГБ: Ломбард полная шняга, пользуемся 4 года и больше проблем чем пользы.

----------


## Ukei

> Ребят, с обновами на ломбард какИИ для 8.2


 - C обновами тяжело, есть только под Базовую версию.

----------


## Attt28991

Ребята, кто пользуется 1С Ломбард: если хотите забыть о геморрое с обновлениями и муторной настройкой (ну вы сами знаете) - попробуйте онлайн программу smartlombard.ru , у нее есть минус - она не работает без инета, но зато там все обновления сами ставятся и новые версии покупать не нужноооо! :)

----------


## Sky Archer

Присоединяюсь к просьбам. Хотелось бы тоже ломаную версию.

----------


## Ukei

> Хотелось бы тоже ломаную версию.


 - Последних нет, либо старая ломанная Проф, либо более-менее свежая Базовая.

----------


## Sky Archer

> - Последних нет, либо старая ломанная Проф, либо более-менее свежая Базовая.


Рад бы был любой, лишь бы работала. А то перебрал кучу, но рабочих нет. Заранее спасибо.

---------- Post added at 22:50 ---------- Previous post was at 22:43 ----------

Даже если есть под 7.7 был бы доволен.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.12.2 от 04.07.2012*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.33.1 от 12.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало

----------

aka_mocbka (24.01.2015), kairapuz (30.08.2014), lynxchat (16.09.2014), Sky Archer (04.07.2014)

----------


## Sky Archer

Как-то не совсем понял как она ломается. Если не сложно, объясните. У меня не получилось.

----------


## Ukei

*Sky Archer*: Вы чистую базу создавали или демо?

----------


## Sky Archer

> *Sky Archer*: Вы чистую базу создавали или демо?


Да и чистую и демо, всё равно требует ключ защиты и не даёт ничего делать. Если знаете как это победить, напишите кратенько. Большое спасибо заранее.

----------


## Ukei

> всё равно требует ключ защиты


 - В какой момент? Проверил у себя - без всяких проблем в базу запускает.

----------


## Sky Archer

> - В какой момент? Проверил у себя - без всяких проблем в базу запускает.


Базовая и меня пустила, а вот про, никак заводится не хочет.:)

----------


## Ukei

Меня ломанная Проф пускает без проблем, никаких воплей о ключе или иной защите.

----------


## maraderam

Там в проф такая проблемма когда создаешь новый залоговый просит ключи защиты. А пускать пускает везде. 

Есть у кого то 1с ломбард вдгб версия для Казахстана рабочая я в долгу не останусь ( $$ символически за беспокойство) пишите на почту rudometovandrey@ya.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.34.1 от 24.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.35.1 от 17.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Sky Archer

> *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.34.1 от 24.06.2014*
> 
> Установка (авторская сборка):
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.35.1 от 17.07.2014*
> 
> ...


Это как я понимаю отвязанные версии? Очень большое спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Это как я понимаю отвязанные версии?


 - Понимаете неправильно. Когда релиз отвязан от ключа - это как правило пишется и в анонсе и в имени файла. Но у Базовых версий ключей вообще нет.

----------


## kairapuz

> Есть у кого то 1с ломбард вдгб версия для Казахстана рабочая я в долгу не останусь ( $$ символически за беспокойство) пишите на почту...


Откликнулся кто-нибудь? Мне тоже нужна такая вещь.

----------


## maraderam

> Откликнулся кто-нибудь? Мне тоже нужна такая вещь.



Именно вдгб неету. Я бы заплатил за нее но никто не хочет)

----------


## kairapuz

А что-нибудь другое есть для Казахстана для ломбарда?

----------


## Liliya2803

Пожалуйста дайте ссылочку на работающую  версию ЛОМБАРДА под 7.7 , чтоб не требовала ключа. Буду ОЧЕНЬ  ОЧЕНЬ признательна

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.36.1 от 04.09.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Liliya2803

Мне нужен релиз для ЛОМБАРДА  под 1С 7.7.  Сбросьте , пожалуйста, ссылочку

----------


## maraderam

тоесть базовая это установил и пользуйся в ней нет ключа. Я правильно понял что она рабочая и функциональная?
Какая разница с про версией?

----------


## Ukei

> базовая это установил и пользуйся


 - Ключа она не просит, это точно. Есть ли какие дальнейшие ограничения - скажем, по кол-ву записей - это уже не в курсе. У всех Базовых отличя от Проф одни и те же - невозможность работы по сети, одна организация в одной базе, один юзер в база за раз, невозможность изменять конфигурацию.

----------


## maraderam

ДРУГ тебе еще нужна?

----------


## Ukei

> еще нужн а?


 - Если есть что-то, чем можете поделиться - выкладывайте, конечно.

----------


## makalex2003

Нужна отученная конфигурация Ломбард для 7.7 ,была с ключом - ключ сгорел.Как то переехать на 1с8 ,без ключа ничего не выдернуть.В конторе где покупали несут что-то невнятное.В общем если кто может чем помочь ссылкой или советом заранее вельми понеже.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.38.1 от 03.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## DMLangepas

есть те, у кого подписка онлайн есть?

----------


## andrewrocker

Простите, а как вы чистите, можно ли попросить свежую версию? 3.3.39.2

----------


## Ukei

> можно ли попросить свежую версию? 3.3.39.2


 - Базовая будет ближе к выходным.

----------


## DMLangepas

есть у кого обновления?

----------


## aka_mocbka

не одна из ссылок не доступна... если не трудно, скиньте на почту aka_mocbka@bk.ru... очень надо

----------


## Ukei

> не одна из ссылок не доступна


 - Все ссылки в шапке темы живые.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.39.2 от 22.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## shimaev

почему не доступен ломбард? пишет не обнаружен ключ защиты
платформа отучена с помощью 1с_8х_UniPatch

----------


## Ukei

> почему не доступен ломбард?


 - Потому что одно дело обойти защиту платформы (унипатч) и другое - защита конфигурации. Ломбард Проф неломанный будет работать только с ключом.  Пробуйте Базовый.

----------


## shimaev

Спасибо
А что тогда значит Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", *ОТУЧЕННАЯ*?

----------


## Ukei

> что тогда значит Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", ОТУЧЕННАЯ?


 - 50/50. Либо отключена проверка защиты и конфиг просто дает на себя посмотреть, либо конфиг переписан и вполне работоспособен. Тут все на совести автора взлома.

----------


## andrewrocker

Версия ломбард проф версия Н3.3.39.3 коллеги, а есть эта версия базового файла. т.е. оригинальная, до вырезки.
Хочу обновится.

Спасибо

---------- Post added at 21:44 ---------- Previous post was at 21:35 ----------

Да. я как бы хотел бы cf ник для usb версии

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

ВДГБ: Ломбард 3  H3.3.39.3 полная установка.
торрент файл

---------- Post added at 05:43 ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 ----------

есть ли альтернатива ВДГБ: Ломбард?
хочу уйти от этой конфы

----------

andrewrocker (29.03.2015)

----------


## andrewrocker

> ВДГБ: Ломбард 3  H3.3.39.3 полная установка.
> торрент файл
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 ----------
> 
> есть ли альтернатива ВДГБ: Ломбард?
> хочу уйти от этой конфы


благодарю. только если самому накодить

---------- Post added at 09:53 ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 ----------

торрент поставил в закачку, но пока ничего не произошло :)

----------

av8521 (06.04.2015)

----------


## Marita

---------- Post added at 08:47 ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 ----------

[/COLOR]


> ВДГБ: Ломбард 3  H3.3.39.3 полная установка.
> торрент файл
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 ----------
> 
> есть ли альтернатива ВДГБ: Ломбард?
> хочу уйти от этой конфы


Березовский, а где файл?

----------

av8521 (06.04.2015)

----------


## andrewrocker

у меня 49.2% скачано.

----------


## Ukei

> у меня 49.2% скачано.


 - Это сейчас у всех так.

----------


## Marita

Можно обновление проф на Ломбард 3.3 39.3. Пожалуйста!

----------


## andrewrocker

дайте же докачать!!!!

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

сломался комп поэтому раздачи не было :(

----------

andrewrocker (02.04.2015)

----------


## av8521

> сломался комп поэтому раздачи не было


Ну когда, уже, новый комп начнет раздачу на максимальной скорости?:yes:

----------


## andrewrocker

Давайте добавим в файлохранилище общее

----------


## Ukei

- Жалко что там была не заявленная установка, а только ЦФ, но спасибо все равно. Сегодня-завтра выложу полную установку, тогда и добавим.

----------

av8521 (08.04.2015)

----------


## andrewrocker

> - Жалко что там была не заявленная установка, а только ЦФ, но спасибо все равно. Сегодня-завтра выложу полную установку, тогда и добавим.


там говорят тока что вышла новая версия.
я так и не понял, что изменилось, но вот все таки =) где вы их берете, особенно для usb

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

H3.3.39.5_Setup
Залил на яндекс :)

----------

9479797 (10.04.2015), andrewrocker (22.04.2015), AnhimationGL (20.04.2015), av8521 (10.04.2015), Fyala (18.06.2015), Marita (13.04.2015)

----------


## 9479797

Всем привет! Подскажите товарищи, где найти уроки по ломбарду? Откуда начать? 
Я даже не знаю как поставить конфигурацию, что выложили выше...

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

ну тут нужен сервер лицензий иметь, эта прога скачивается, но кроме него нужно иметь ключи которые цепляются к этому серверу лицензий, а после при загрузке 1с глобальный модуль вяжется к серверу лицензий и там уже к ключам.
Можно сделать эмуляторы ключей, но я не знаю как.

----------

9479797 (15.04.2015)

----------


## Marita

несколько уроков по пользованию программы можешь найти на сайте ВДГБ. как установить , там же. Но при условии наличия лицензии , т.к без нее не запустишь Ломбард.

----------


## Asya

Ребята, плиз cf или обновление для Ломбард базовый выложите пожалуйста, нигде не могу найти. 39.3, или 39.5 , для проф есть, а для базовой версии нет.

----------


## Ukei

> cf или обновление для Ломбард базовый выложите пожалуйста, нигде не могу найти. 39.3, или 39.5


 - 1С эти версии пока не выкладывала.

----------


## Asya

Спасибо огромное.

----------


## andrewrocker

в самом новом релизе полпрограммы переписано, по ощущению

----------


## Mikleche

Будет ли новая отвязаня версия проф? Заранее спасибо

----------


## andrewrocker

охелкипалки
они еще один релиз только что выпустили =)

----------


## alamim

Здравствуйте! А у кого-нибудь нет эл.варианта Книги “Руководство пользователя” для ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 , нигде не могу найти.

----------


## Marita

есть у кого обновление от 23.04.2015 релиз 3.3.39.6 проф, загрузите :blush:

----------


## alamim

Ставила 1ску Ломбард Базовая на win7 при запуске программы почему-то написал ошибку, что  не обнаружен ключ защиты и  функционал ВДГБ: Ломбард не будет доступен."  Хотя тоже самое ставила на win xp все работает без предупреждений. Эмулятор для 8ки только запускала. В чем проблема, почему просит ключ, хотя конфа базовая?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.39.6 от 23.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

plavo (06.05.2015), smarty05 (11.05.2015)

----------


## smarty05

> *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.39.6 от 23.04.2015*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


 Существует ли ПРОФ версия этой сборки (вылеченная)?

----------


## andrewrocker

проф конфы этой версии не существует

----------


## IgorMan2

Скиньте последнюю версия Ломбарда 3.2
spnah@mail.ru ПОЖАЛУЙСТА !!!

----------


## Marita

ВДГБ: Ломбард Проф", релиз 3.3.39.11 от 10.07.2015
Закачайте пожалуйста:yes:

----------

litra76 (28.08.2015)

----------


## andrewrocker

присоединяюсь к просьбе =)

----------

litra76 (28.08.2015)

----------


## andrewrocker

можете выложить обновление для проф версии?
Может быть можно выложить профверсию, которая идет с программной лицензией?

----------


## litra76

Присоединяюсь)подскажите, есть еще у кого обновления на Ломбард 3 ПРОФ с 37.1 до последней?

----------


## andrewrocker

коллеги, можете выложить обновленный вдгб ломбард базовый

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.39.13 от 29.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Asya

Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.39.13 от 29.09.2015

http://zalil.su/193862

----------

denger8088 (31.10.2015), RamakNN (22.10.2015), Ukei (13.10.2015)

----------


## shvirda

Здравствуйте, по ссылкам пишет нет файла или удален, мне хоть под 7.7

есть одна под 8ку но в ней неактивны именно те ломбардовские пункты((
посоветуйте что делать или ссылку на рабочую конфигурацию

----------


## Ukei

> по ссылкам пишет нет файла или удален, мне хоть под 7.7


 - Посмотрите первое сообщение темы.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.2 от 11.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

andrewrocker (05.02.2016), BerezovskiyAnd (27.01.2016), korchak (02.02.2016)

----------


## andrewrocker

а есть обновление на 3.3.40.2 проф.версию и на 3.3.40.2 базовую версию?
а за cf спасибо =) но это только проф =)

----------


## Yotun

*ВДГБ Ломбард ПРОФ 3.3.40.2*

Обновление:
http://rusfolder.com/44653991

Полный CF:
http://rusfolder.com/44653992

Вылеченный CF:
http://rusfolder.com/44653993

*ВДГБ Ломбард ПРОФ 3.3.40.3*

Обновление:
http://rusfolder.com/44697408

Полный CF:
http://rusfolder.com/44697409

Вылеченный CF:
http://rusfolder.com/44714763

----------

andrewrocker (07.02.2016), Den_Met (01.03.2016), skyp (17.08.2016)

----------


## andrewrocker

Спасибо за этот труд, но он ничего не может скачать, а именно обновлений никаких не может скачать.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.3 от 27.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AntonDr (21.03.2016), DaMirka (22.03.2016), Marita (13.02.2016), mark2k (02.04.2016)

----------


## Yotun

> Проблемка возникла при попытке ограничения прав пользователей по работе с филиалами. При попытке входа в "Ломбард-Настройка программы  (Ломбард)" ошибка выскакивает вместо формочки.


Какая версия? И желательно скриншот проблемы

----------


## Den_Met

> Какая версия? И желательно скриншот проблемы


Версия 3.3.40.3.
Ошибка: {ОбщаяФорма.ЛМБ_НастройкаП  ограммы.Форма(256,29)}: Тип не определен (ОписаниеОповещения)
	ОписаниеОповещения = Новый <<?>>ОписаниеОповещения("Ред  ктированиеРасписанияРегл  ментногоЗаданияЗавершени  ", ЭтаФорма);

----------


## Yotun

> Версия 3.3.40.3.
> Ошибка: {ОбщаяФорма.ЛМБ_НастройкаП  ограммы.Форма(256,29)}: Тип не определен (ОписаниеОповещения)
> 	ОписаниеОповещения = Новый <<?>>ОписаниеОповещения("Ред  ктированиеРасписанияРегл  ментногоЗаданияЗавершени  ", ЭтаФорма);


Вылеченная или оригинал?

----------


## Den_Met

> Вылеченная или оригинал?


ОТУЧЕННАЯ. Скачана отсюда, пост #159 от Ukei

----------


## AntonDr

Возможно дело в платформе 1С, попробуй 8.3 посвежее

---------- Post added at 23:54 ---------- Previous post was at 23:53 ----------




> Версия 3.3.40.3.
> Ошибка: {ОбщаяФорма.ЛМБ_НастройкаП  ограммы.Форма(256,29)}: Тип не определен (ОписаниеОповещения)
> 	ОписаниеОповещения = Новый <<?>>ОписаниеОповещения("Ред  ктированиеРасписанияРегл  ментногоЗаданияЗавершени  ", ЭтаФорма);


Возможно дело в платформе 1С, попробуй 8.3 посвежее

----------


## Den_Met

> Возможно дело в платформе 1С, попробуй 8.3 посвежее
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:54 ---------- Previous post was at 23:53 ----------
> 
> Возможно дело в платформе 1С, попробуй 8.3 посвежее


Платформа свежая была, по-моему не в этом дело.  
Друзья, спасибо за беспокойство, вопрос не решил, но обошел - лицензию купил

----------


## scorpionkgma

Поделитесь пожалуйста ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 версией Н3.3.40.5. Нужна оригинальная конфа, не ломанная.

----------


## DaMirka

а что в оригинальной защищено?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. прошу выложить 1С конфигурацию для Казахстана. Пожалуйста очень надо...

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.40.3 от 26.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

seratiel (01.04.2016)

----------


## Yotun

*ВДГБ Ломбард ПРОФ 3.3.40.6*

Полный CF:
http://rusfolder.com/44895557

Вылеченный CF:
http://rusfolder.com/44895558

----------

skyp (17.08.2016), Ukei (02.04.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.6*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dredik777 (02.08.2019), Kairos (09.06.2016), plavo (31.05.2016), skyp (17.08.2016), srg720 (04.05.2016)

----------


## Khantac

> ДРУГ тебе еще нужна?


Мне нужна,скинешь?Рахмет

----------


## srg720

Поделитесь пожалуйста ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 версий Н3.3.40.8 или Н3.3.40.9

----------


## intielec

Если у кого то есть не ломаная ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ 3.2.23.х и 3.2.24.х поделитесь буду очень благодарен.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.9 от 30.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.40.10 от 30.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

andres29 (21.06.2016), srg720 (23.06.2016), vvk_ (12.09.2016)

----------


## andres29

Всем добрый день, кто подскажет доступ к демо версии? 
Интересно можно работать 1с в Испании, 1C на моного круче чем то што у меня есть.

Спасибо.

----------


## den-meat

Добрый день!

У кого нибудь есть программа "Управление ломбардами"? поделитесь, пожалуйста.
ссылка на сайт с программой http://fpk-soft.ru/info.html

----------


## andrewrocker

а думаю можно.
вряд ли испанские компьютеры обладают другими процессорами.

заисключением таймаута по сиесте проблем быть не должно

----------

andres29 (01.07.2016)

----------


## andres29

Да вы правы, вот только не знаю как попасть в демо настройки.

Скажите, возможно ли в 1С настроить следующее: выделить просроченные билеты в синем, на продажу в красном а остальные в зелёном цвете.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## rekjohn

можно. через конфигуратор. любой программист 1с сможет вам помочь

----------

andres29 (14.09.2016)

----------


## resours

друг скинешь мне на почту ast2030@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.11*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

logdog (08.12.2016)

----------


## andres29

Ребята, может у кого то есть ПРОФ - ОТУЧЕННАЯ с расчёта  цен в валюту, точинее в евро.

Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Ukei

> Ребята, может у кого то есть ПРОФ - ОТУЧЕННАЯ с расчёта  цен в валюту, точинее в евро.
> 
> Буду очень признателен.


 - Из недавних версий отучена только та, что в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

andres29 (24.09.2016)

----------


## andres29

Вы правы только 3.3.40.9 работает без  проблем. У Вас не найдется какая та версия заточена под евро?

Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Вы правы только 3.3.40.9 работает без  проблем. У Вас не найдется какая та версия заточена под евро?
> 
> Спасибо.


 - Я сам с Ломбардом не работаю, но все что у меня есть - есть и в этой теме.

----------


## andres29

> - Я сам с Ломбардом не работаю, но все что у меня есть - есть и в этой теме.


Вы можете кого-нибудь порекомендовать для заточки ломбарда?

----------


## sibmedia

у меня есть она но работает только с физическим ключом, без него даже не пускает на рабочий стол

----------


## andres29

> у меня есть она но работает только с физическим ключом, без него даже не пускает на рабочий стол


У Вас цены в евро? Можете выложить пожалуйста.

А ключ будет завтра, думаю проще если будет лицензия, можно обновлять без проблем.

----------


## Dind_Mak

Может у кого есть версия выше этой Редакция 1.6 + Мисофт: Ломбард.1.6.73.4 , подкиньте пожалуйста

----------


## rama87

Выложите пожалуйста свежую версию Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ"

----------


## Marita

Здравствуйте, просьба загрузить ВДГБ: ЛОМБАРД 3.3.40.14. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## andres29

Добрый день, может у кого есть внешние печатные формы для ВДГБ: ЛОМБАРД, выложите пожалуйста.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## fedorchuk

День добрый.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 ПРОФ, редакция - последняя.

Благодарю!

----------


## fedorchuk

> Здравствуйте, просьба загрузить ВДГБ: ЛОМБАРД 3.3.40.14. Заранее благодарна.


Нашли? Поделитесь ;)

----------


## Marita

к сожалению, нет

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.13*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

fedorchuk (24.10.2016)

----------


## fedorchuk

Подскажите пожалуйста, там есть сдача отчета за август?




> *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.13*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## fedorchuk

Ищу обновление ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.16
Если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!
Благодарю.

----------


## Marita

Добрый день. Обновите, пожалуйста, обновление ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.16.
Спасибо.

----------


## fedorchuk

День добрый.
Если вдруг где то найдете, дайте знать пожалуйста ;)



> Добрый день. Обновите, пожалуйста, обновление ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.16.
> Спасибо.

----------


## sl27

ВДГБ: Ломбард ,базовая очень надо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.40.16 от 17.10.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.40.16 от 17.10.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

logdog (08.12.2016), Marita (30.10.2016), olegspiridonof (06.12.2016)

----------


## sl27

Спасибо :)

----------


## olegspiridonof

Доброго времени суток? Не появилось ли у Вас случайно обновлений для Ломбарда? Заранее огромное СПАСИБО!:)

----------


## Marita

Здравствуйте, загрузите, пожалуйста,  может есть обновление свежее ВДГБ: Ломбард, редакция 3.3.41.1

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.41.1 от 08.12.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## logdog

Проф бы

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 3.3.41.1 от 08.12.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

fedorchuk (13.04.2017), logdog (21.12.2016), Marita (21.12.2016), Гранд1985 (10.01.2017)

----------


## toreto

Доброе утро! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для "ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 БАЗОВАЯ" начиная с релиза 3.3.39.11 от 10.07.15, пробовали обновиться cf из крайней версии, выходят ошибки при обновлении в пользовательском интерфейсе. Спасибо! 

релиз 3.3.41.1 от 08.12.16 setup+upd      доступно для скачивания, желательно бы только upd 
релиз 3.3.40.16 от 17.10.16 setup+upd    доступно, за upd спасибо lomshakov 
релиз 3.3.40.10 от 30.05.16 setup+upd    доступно для скачивания, желательно бы только upd 
релиз 3.3.40.3 от 26.01.16 setup+upd     не доступно для скачивания, желательно бы только upd 
релиз 3.3.39.13 от 29.09.15 setup+upd    не доступно для скачивания, желательно бы только upd 
релиз 3.3.39.11 от 10.07.15 setup+upd    не доступно для скачивания, желательно бы только upd 
релиз 3.3.39.6 от 23.04.15 setup+upd     установлено

Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард базовая, ред. 3.3", релиз 3.3.40.16 от 17.10.2016 
Обновление

----------


## Ukei

- Держите: *Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард (ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ)"*

----------

denisturinsk89 (11.09.2019), Dimasikr (28.08.2019), toreto (23.01.2017)

----------


## toreto

Народ подскажите, стоит ТП 8.2.19.130, обновление "ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 БАЗОВАЯ" на релиз 3.3.39.11 от 10.07.15 прошло штатно, а вот все последующие релизы конфигуратор не видит, приходится подсовывать ему cf в виде файла из папки C:\Users\\AppData\Roaming\1C\1cv8\tmplts\VDGB\Lomb  ardBase\ из-за чего так может быть?
Неужели это из-за ТП 8.2? но ведь изменения не позволяющие работать с БП 2.0 появились в релизе 2.0.66 ?

----------


## toreto

а при обновлении с релиз 3.3.40.10 от 30.05.16 на релиз 3.3.40.3 от 26.01.16, в пользовательском режиме появляется вот такая ошибка
{ОбщийМодуль.СЗК_ТиповыеМе

----------


## Ukei

> а при обновлении с релиза 3.3.40.3 от 26.01.16 на релиз 3.3.40.10 от 30.05.16, в пользовательском режиме появляется вот такая ошибка 
> {ОбщийМодуль.СЗК_ТиповыеМе



_ - Если помог - жми "спасибо"_

----------

toreto (23.01.2017)

----------


## OliwerMOV

Добрый день.

Нужен Ломбард 3 - Отученый - что ни будь из последних релизов - хочу попробывать погонять расспределенку

Кто знает , кто работает - корректно она работает на Ломбарде 3

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день.
> 
> Нужен Ломбард 3 - Отученый - что ни будь из последних релизов - хочу попробывать погонять расспределенку
> 
> Кто знает , кто работает - корректно она работает на Ломбарде 3


 - Увы, свежее того, что лежит в 1-м сообщении темы не было.

----------

OliwerMOV (31.01.2017)

----------


## OliwerMOV

Последний сейчас 41.1 - у меня стоит 40.16 - для теста сгодится и 40.6 - Спасибо

----------


## Deni66

Добрый день Коллеги!

У кого есть Ломбард 3 ПРОФ - 3.3.6.1 установочный.
Очень нужен.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## olegspiridonof

Ukei, выручайте, очень нужно обновление ломбарда базового! Заранее искренне благодарен!!!

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, выручайте, очень нужно обновление ломбарда базового! Заранее искренне благодарен!!!


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## samalesha

Добрый день нужно обновление Н3.3.41.2 или Н3.3.41.3 налог на прибыль не уходит. Спасибо

----------


## olegspiridonof

> Добрый день нужно обновление Н3.3.41.2 или Н3.3.41.3 налог на прибыль не уходит. Спасибо


Проблема в том, что их еще в природе нет, последняя доступная версия 3.3.41.1. мы купили, и не обновляется. В общем мой вам совет, не связывайтесь с конфигурацией вдгб ломбард, обновления раз в квартал это нонсенс, когда всякие формы чуть ли не каждую неделю меняются

----------


## samalesha

> Проблема в том, что их еще в природе нет, последняя доступная версия 3.3.41.1. мы купили, и не обновляется. В общем мой вам совет, не связывайтесь с конфигурацией вдгб ломбард, обновления раз в квартал это нонсенс, когда всякие формы чуть ли не каждую неделю меняются


Можно скачать с сайта – у меня логина и пароля нет. Если вы купили официально скачайте пож и выложите. Спасибо.
http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/support/53/

----------


## samalesha

> Проблема в том, что их еще в природе нет, последняя доступная версия 3.3.41.1. мы купили, и не обновляется. В общем мой вам совет, не связывайтесь с конфигурацией вдгб ломбард, обновления раз в квартал это нонсенс, когда всякие формы чуть ли не каждую неделю меняются


http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/news/tirag/r...3_vdgb_lombard
Можно скачать с сайта – у меня логина и пароля нет. Если вы купили официально скачайте пож и выложите. Спасибо.

----------


## olegspiridonof

Это неофициальная сборка, они сами об этом пишут. Логина/пароля на сайт раруса у меня нет. Попробую зарегистрироваться, по результату сообщу...

----------


## fedorchuk

День добрый. Очень нужен Ломбард проф редакция 3.3.41.4, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

Благодарю!

----------


## fedorchuk

Может есть у кого логин пароль?
http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/news/tirag/v...ard_n3_3_41_4/

----------


## Ukei

> День добрый. Очень нужен Ломбард проф редакция 3.3.41.4, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!
> 
> Благодарю!


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы, ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.

----------

fedorchuk (19.04.2017)

----------


## olegspiridonof

Есть неофициальные обновы базовой версии, 41.2, 41.3, 41.4, и 4-я версия (4.0.47.1)
https://yadi.sk/d/US9rv7Vw3H6ZLh

----------

Danilyen (26.04.2017), fedorchuk (19.04.2017), Ukei (18.04.2017), Александр 2 (07.05.2017)

----------


## fedorchuk

Спасибо тебе мил человек!!! А есть для проф?

----------


## fedorchuk

Благодарю!!!

----------


## fedorchuk

> - См. 1-е сообщение темы, ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.


Благодарю!!!

----------


## fedorchuk

Ребята, нужно обновление конфигурации, для того что бы заработал релиз ПРОФ 41.4, поделитесь или подскажите где взять, может выложено уже где то?

Благодарю.

----------


## fedorchuk

Платформа не разделяется на проф или базовая, релизы подразделяются, верно?

----------


## Ukei

> Ребята, нужно обновление конфигурации, для того что бы заработал релиз ПРОФ 41.4, поделитесь или подскажите где взять, может выложено уже где то?
> 
> Благодарю.


 - 41.4 есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, см. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Ukei

> Платформа не разделяется на проф или базовая, релизы подразделяются, верно?


 - Да.

----------


## Ukei

> Платформа не разделяется на проф или базовая, релизы подразделяются, верно?


 - Все верно.

----------


## fedorchuk

> - 41.4 есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, см. 1-е сообщение темы.


41.4 - есть, я поблагодарил за это. Обновился до 41,4 и 1С пишет, нужно обновить конфигурацию или платформу ломбарда для корректной работы 41.4, как правильно это наз-ся не знаю...

Есть у кого обновление?

----------


## Ukei

> 41.4 - есть, я поблагодарил за это. Обновился до 41,4 и 1С пишет, нужно обновить конфигурацию или платформу ломбарда для корректной работы 41.4, как правильно это наз-ся не знаю...
> 
> Есть у кого обновление?


 - Читаете внимательно что пишет конфиг при запуске. Скорее всего, речь о платформе. Качаете её по ссылке из моей подписи и просто ставитье. По умолчанию запускаться будет самая свежая версия платформы.

----------

fedorchuk (20.04.2017)

----------


## fedorchuk

> - Читаете внимательно что пишет конфиг при запуске. Скорее всего, речь о платформе. Качаете её по ссылке из моей подписи и просто ставитье. По умолчанию запускаться будет самая свежая версия платформы.


Благодарю!

----------


## fedorchuk

Вопрос для кругозора... Тонкий клиент установленный у пользователя смотрит на версию платформы и не зависит от обновления конфигурации, я правильно понимаю?
Т.е. если я обновлю конфигурацию на версию выше, обновлять у клиентов их тонкого клиента нет необходимости, а вот если обновлю платформу, то у всех нужно обновить и тонкого клиента, правильно?

----------


## Ukei

> Вопрос для кругозора... Тонкий клиент установленный у пользователя смотрит на версию платформы и не зависит от обновления конфигурации, я правильно понимаю?
> Т.е. если я обновлю конфигурацию на версию выше, обновлять у клиентов их тонкого клиента нет необходимости, а вот если обновлю платформу, то у всех нужно обновить и тонкого клиента, правильно?


 - Читаете ReadMe в поставке обновления, если мин. требуемая версия платформы, указанная там, ниже/равна той, что стоит у клиента - обновление оболочки (платформы) не требуется.

----------


## danyk

Ребята, можно подогнать распределенную базу на отученную версию, поделитесь опытом пожалуйста,

Спасибо.

----------


## Александр 2

Ссылка на файл обновления 4.0.49.2

https://yadi.sk/d/fLWRHtLi3HsvMx

----------

Ukei (09.05.2017)

----------


## danyk

Здравствуйте, выложите пожалуйста свежую версию проф-отученную.

----------


## toreto

Добрый день!
Подскажите нет ли обновления ВДГБ: Ломбард. Релиз 3.3.41.6 от 26.04.2017 г.
Спасибо!

----------


## комок

полностью поддерживаю. сам я точно не отучу не вылечу не обновлю. будьте любезны, господа с руками из нормальных мест, выложите свежее вылеченное.

----------


## АрсенД

Доброго дня! Очень нужен последний релиз Ломбард проф (3.3.41.7)

----------


## danyk

Ссылки на версия 4.0.51.1

4.0.51.1 Updsetup

https://yadi.sk/d/PvkkCQFx3NEi3b

4.0.51.1 Setup

https://yadi.sk/d/2TxHlTwq3NEhqS

----------

Ukei (27.09.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.51.1 от 19.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Cepreй

Всем доброго дня! Очень нужна помощь! Купил 1С Рарус ВДГБ ломбард редакция 4.0. Не могу элементарно настроить программу для работы. Специалиста кто бы это сделал тоже найти не могу. По сегодняшний день работаем в PawnShop. Программисты 1С есть, но по специфике ломбарда нет. Если кто то может помочь настроить или подскажет к кому обратиться, буду очень признателен. Соответственно не безвозмездно. )

----------


## DDD1275

Всем доброго! Есть у кого неофициальная версия Н3.3.41.10 конфигурации: ВДГБ: Ломбард поставок ПРОФ? Буду очень признателен!

----------


## lolo2

Добрый день. Может кто-то поделиться конфигурацией "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", последний релиз (сейчас стоит 4.0.52.1). Спасибо!!!

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 (3.3.41.11 Setup) 15.12.2017
1С-Рарус: Ломбард (4.0.55.1 Setup) 12.12.2017

----------

lolo2 (24.01.2018), Mumik (15.01.2018), Ukei (15.01.2018), up100 (31.01.2018)

----------


## lolo2

Прошу выложить релиз 1С-Рарус: Ломбард (4.0.58.2  Setup) от 16.02.2018

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 3.3.41.11 от 15.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.55.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## sanya31

Есть к кого ВДГБ: Ломбард 2.0 для 7.7  очень нужно

----------


## lolo2

Добрый день.
Есть у кого-то конфигурация посвежее 1С-Рарус: Ломбард, редакция 4.0 (4.0.55.1)?

----------


## lolo2

Добрый день.
Есть у кого-то конфигурация посвежее 1С-Рарус: Ломбард, редакция 4.0 (4.0.55.1)?

----------


## OliwerMOV

Добрый день. Есть что нибуть из 1С-Рарус: Ломбард, редакция 4.0 - отученная - хотелось бы потестить

----------


## lolo2

Может у кого-то появился 1С-Рарус: Ломбард. Релиз 4.0.59.1
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## Sergeyellow

Добрый день. Есть у кого-нибудь дистриб для перехода с ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 ПРОФ, редакция 3.3 (3.3.41.7) на редакцию 4?

----------


## danyk

Ссылки на версия 4.0.58.2

4.0.58.2 Updsetup

https://yadi.sk/d/FdhMXYSS3UjHnP

4.0.58.2 Setup

https://yadi.sk/d/AnrOeXMC3UjHhd

----------

Dmum (25.04.2018), Lomkred (03.09.2018), Ukei (25.04.2018)

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 ПРОФ, редакция 3.3
3.3.41.17_Setup
Сылка

----------

Ukei (03.05.2018)

----------


## olegspiridonof

а базовой нет?

----------


## Ukei

> а базовой нет?


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## danyk

Ссылки на версию 4.0.60.1

4.0.60.1_Setup

https://yadi.sk/d/Nuxqwr0V3VpK9E

4.0.60.1_Updsetup

https://yadi.sk/d/t3iGSx3F3VpLAA

----------

Ukei (13.05.2018)

----------


## fedor7913

есть ссылка на версию ломбард 2.0

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 3.3.41.17*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.60.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.58.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

toreto (22.05.2018)

----------


## toreto

Добрый день!
Поделитесь обновлением Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 3.3.41.17 БАЗОВАЯ
Спасибо!

----------


## toreto

Добрый день!
Поделитесь обновлением Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 3.3.41.17 БАЗОВАЯ
Спасибо!

----------


## alex86_85

Добрый день,есть у кого нибудь ВДГБ: Ломбард 2.0 для 7.7 очень нужно, в начале темы ссылка на депасит не работает, если можно перезалейте

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 7.70.465*

СКАЧАТЬ

----------


## Amox

Друзья есть ли у кого конфигурация для казахстана?

----------


## SAGerasimov

Я так понимаю, что Рарус: Ломбард 4.0 и ВДГБ: Ломбард 4.0 - это сейчас одно и то же? Есть у кого-нибудь релиз 4.0.62.1?

----------


## Amox

Добрый день есть конфигурация для Казахстана?

----------


## Amox

Для Казахстана есть у кого?

----------


## sev22

установил LombardProf_4.0.60.1, конфигурация требует сервер лицензирования. где его взять?

----------


## Ukei

> установил LombardProf_4.0.60.1, конфигурация требует сервер лицензирования. где его взять?


 - Если у Вас нет ключа, то имеет смысл ставить только ОТУЧЕННЫЕ версии. Ссылки см. в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

BerezovskiyAnd (21.09.2018)

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

договор потребительского займа.
готовый договор, просто заменить типовой, в соответствии со всеми законами рф.

----------


## italyance

Всем привет, у Ломбарда вышли обновления в этом году, кто может выложить последние релизы?

----------


## OOOGAMMA

Всем привет, у кого есть Ломбард ЕПС 4 ?

----------


## andrewrocker

Можете выложить последние релизы ВДГБ Ломбард и Ломбард ЕПС 4. 
коллеги, а ломбард ЕПС содержит в себе ДВА плана счетов? Один РСБУ для отчетности по РСБУ а второй ЕПС план счетов?

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

попробую закачать но не от ученую.

----------

andrewrocker (14.10.2018), Ukei (13.10.2018)

----------


## Ukei

> попробую закачать но не от ученую.


 - Давайте, устроит даже и неотученная. Спасибо.

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

Ломбард ЕПС 4 4.0.1.2 Setup

----------

Ukei (14.10.2018)

----------


## Dmum

http://www.unibytes.com/Zf.O6cqgYAgLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Ukei (14.10.2018)

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

4.0.64.5 Ломбард Setup

----------

Ukei (14.10.2018)

----------


## Denis868

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на обновление 4.0.61.1 или 4.0.62.1
Очень нужно. Спасибо!

----------


## Dmum

4.0.62.1

----------

Denis868 (19.10.2018), Ukei (18.10.2018)

----------


## Dmum

4.0.52.2_Updsetup

----------

Ukei (19.10.2018)

----------


## Dmum

4.0.55.1_Updsetup

----------

Ukei (19.10.2018)

----------


## Dmum

4.0.57.1_Updsetup

----------

Ukei (19.10.2018)

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

4.0.62.1_Updsetup

----------

Denis868 (21.10.2018)

----------


## Dmum

4.0.47.1_Updsetup

----------

Ukei (21.10.2018)

----------


## Denis868

Есть у кого-нибудь новая версия обновления 4.0.65.1 ? Буду благодарен

----------


## Vitbir

> Есть у кого-нибудь новая версия обновления 4.0.65.1 ? Буду благодарен


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/85hz/6mdcyLL6f - setup

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fsqf/49hARjGyk - updsetup

----------

Denis868 (12.11.2018), Ukei (12.11.2018)

----------


## Denis868

Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ЕПС", релиз 4.0.1.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.64.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

funtam (23.11.2018)

----------


## funtam

А можно Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.65.1?
Она вышла еще 06.11.

----------


## Vitbir

> А можно Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.65.1?
> Она вышла еще 06.11.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/85hz/6mdcyLL6f   - setup 4.0.65.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fsqf/49hARjGyk - update 4.0.65.1

----------

funtam (23.11.2018), sasamal (25.11.2018)

----------


## funtam

Огромное СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## i8990

Друзья а из отученых последних есть у кого-нибудь поделитесь плиз !!!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 3.3.41.20*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 3.3.41.21*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.62.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.66.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.67.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.67.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.68.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## funtam

Доброго времени суток и с прошедшими праздниками!

Перед НГ вышел очередной релиз 4.0.66.2
от 30.12.2018
Можно его?

----------


## Balyon

Делюсь 4.0.66.2:
https://yadi.sk/d/GTJOvPHvy-eQgQ - 4.0.66.2_Setup.zip 
https://yadi.sk/d/xbbDHBP5StLheA - 4.0.66.2_Updsetup.zip 

А есть у кого Ломбард Н3.3.41.21?

----------

funtam (10.01.2019), Ukei (10.01.2019)

----------


## Balyon

Сам нашел, пользуйтесь:
3.3.41.19_Updsetup.zip - https://yadi.sk/d/oS77f8SzsxsvUA
3.3.41.19_Setup.zip - https://yadi.sk/d/T3whu3ENxW5NJg
3.3.41.20_Updsetup.zip - https://yadi.sk/d/kRJSGJQfuJn5wQ
3.3.41.20_Setup.zip - https://yadi.sk/d/eHpM6SC_HqHfmg
3.3.41.21_Updsetup.zip - https://yadi.sk/d/BTAKxn2BqUxxuQ
3.3.41.21_Setup.zip - https://yadi.sk/d/Kzi5zMswd5MpEQ

----------

funtam (10.01.2019), Ukei (10.01.2019)

----------


## Denis868

У кого есть 4.0.67.1 
Сегодня вышла

----------


## Balyon

> У кого есть 4.0.67.1 
> Сегодня вышла


Как вышедший числится, а вот в списке доступных к загрузке пока нет.
В понедельник проверю, если появится выложу.

----------

Denis868 (13.01.2019), funtam (13.01.2019)

----------


## Denis868

Появилась? ))

----------


## Balyon

Как и обещал, делюсь:
https://yadi.sk/d/x3CJUE6oFQWv5Q - 4.0.67.1_Updsetup.zip
https://yadi.sk/d/tk4rGstcWg_q_w - 4.0.67.1_Setup.zip

----------

Denis868 (14.01.2019), funtam (14.01.2019), Ukei (14.01.2019)

----------


## andrewrocker

в чем разница между ломбард 4 и ломбард епс?

----------


## funtam

"Ломбард ЕПС" готовилась под другой план счетов - ЕПС.
По требованию Центробанка все ломбарды должны были перейти на ЕПС с января 2019. Но письмом от 28.12.2018 данный переход был отменен (отсрочен на пару лет). Поэтому "Ломбард ЕПС" осталась невостребованной конфигурацией.

----------


## Balyon

Возникла нехватка места на обменнике.
Новые ссылки:
4.0.67.1_Updsetup.zip
4.0.67.1_Setup.zip

3.3.41.21_Updsetup.zip
3.3.41.21_Setup.zip

----------

bnvtula (02.07.2019), Taigawot (17.01.2019), Ukei (16.01.2019)

----------


## Denis868

У кого есть 4.0.67.3 ? Сегодня вышла...

----------


## funtam

4.0.67.3_Updsetup.zip
4.0.67.3_Setup.zip

----------

bnvtula (02.07.2019), Denis868 (27.01.2019), qazqazqazqazqa (18.02.2019), Ukei (27.01.2019)

----------


## danyk

Здравствуйте.

Может у кого то есть внешние печатные формы для версии 8.2 и 8.3, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## funtam

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Может у кого то есть внешние печатные формы для версии 8.2 и 8.3, поделитесь пожалуйста.


А что нужно то? Просто шаблон(образец)?

----------

danyk (02.02.2019), Ukei (13.02.2019)

----------


## danyk

> А что нужно то? Просто шаблон(образец)?


Да, какие у вас есть?

----------


## Denis868

У кого есть 4.0.67.6 от 08.02.2019 ?

----------


## qazqazqazqazqa

Здравствуйте, хочу обновить 3.3 до 4.0.67, а для этого нужна база "1С-Рарус: Ломбард" 3.3.41, помогите с ссылкой. Спасибо!

----------


## qazqazqazqazqa

старые ссылки посмотрел, они удалены

----------


## Ukei

> старые ссылки посмотрел, они удалены


 - ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ посмотрите на 1-й странице темы.

----------

qazqazqazqazqa (17.02.2019)

----------


## Denis868

Ребята, у кого есть последняя версия 4.0.67.6 ? Дайте ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## qazqazqazqazqa

Всем хорошего времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста, на 30 стр. данной темы скачал и установил (Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.67.3 Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF)), на 10% установки требует лицензию, обойти ни как нельзя, обязательно флешка с ключом должна быт? agap023@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Denis868

Вышла версия 4.0.68.1 Кто-нибудь поделится?

----------


## Tarlich

Прощу конфу отученную , посвежее ... спасибо!!!

----------


## Denis868

Есть у кого ссылка скачать новую версию 4.0.68.2 и предыдущую 4.0.68.1 ?

----------


## funtam

4.0.68.2_Updsetup.zip 
https://yadi.sk/d/U6uyyvLSjYZtQw
4.0.68.2_Setup.zip 
https://yadi.sk/d/BNZpt-aOuufd3g

----------

Denis868 (29.03.2019), hottik (14.04.2019), root7 (29.03.2019), Ukei (28.03.2019)

----------


## funtam

4.0.68.1_Updsetup.zip 
https://yadi.sk/d/BiYT3Sd3Wjodgw

----------

Denis868 (29.03.2019), Ukei (29.03.2019)

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 4.0.69.1

----------


## Dmum

4.0.69.1_Updsetup

----------

Balyon (10.04.2019), BladesoN (20.05.2019), Denis868 (08.04.2019), denisturinsk89 (10.09.2019), lombardsapfir (15.04.2019), Ukei (08.04.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.71.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Denis868 (11.04.2019), Tatyana_Bars (24.05.2019)

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 4.0.69.2

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

Кстати: на сайте ВГТБ(Рарус) пофиксили лаз, когда можно было без ограничений скачивать всё подряд с сайта, печаль.

----------

funtam (22.05.2019)

----------


## Sherdrada

у кого-нибудь есть версия 70.3? вышла недавно

----------


## BladesoN

Присоединяюсь к предыдущему оратору. Нет ли у кого 4.0.70.3?

----------


## funtam

4.0.70.3_Setup.zip

----------

BladesoN (22.05.2019), Denis868 (22.05.2019), denisturinsk89 (10.09.2019), root7 (04.06.2019), Tatyana_Bars (24.05.2019), Ukei (23.05.2019)

----------


## funtam

4.0.70.3_UpdSetup.zip

Если шо, пишите в личку, быстрее среагирую

----------

D0mine (22.05.2019), Denis868 (22.05.2019), Sherdrada (04.06.2019), Tatyana_Bars (24.05.2019), Ukei (04.06.2019)

----------


## BladesoN

> 4.0.70.3_Setup.zip


Спасибо!!!

----------

denisturinsk89 (10.09.2019), funtam (22.05.2019), Sherdrada (04.06.2019)

----------


## AmatorAVG

Для обновления на 4.0.70.3 требуется 4.0.70.2 или 4.0.69.2... есть у кого нибудь? А то в данной ветке только 4.0.69.1... :((

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 4.0.70.4

----------


## funtam

4.0.70.4_UpdSetup.zip

----------

andrewrocker (14.06.2019), bnvtula (02.07.2019), Denis868 (04.06.2019), root7 (04.06.2019), Sherdrada (07.06.2019), Ukei (05.06.2019)

----------


## andrewrocker

коллеги, есть ли версия 4.0.69.2 или 4.0.70.2? Желательно на яндекс диске
иначе не пройти до 4.0.70.4 без какого-либо из этих релизов

----------


## AmatorAVG

отправил в ЛС

----------

Balyon (02.07.2019)

----------


## andrewrocker

Там не та версия

----------


## andrewrocker

Коллеги,

 куда делась оборотная ведомость по ломбарду?

Куда делся отчёт по невыкупленным билетам?

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 4.0.70.5
У кого есть, делитесь )

----------


## Balyon

Тоже ищу 4.0.69.2. Прошу поделиться ссылкой.

----------


## Balyon

или 4.0.72.2

----------


## Denis868

> или 4.0.72.2


Попробуй поставить 4.0.70.3 на 4.0.69.1
На сайте у рарус не указано, но у меня поставилось

----------

Balyon (04.07.2019)

----------


## Balyon

> Попробуй поставить 4.0.70.3 на 4.0.69.1
> На сайте у рарус не указано, но у меня поставилось


Спасибо, попробую!

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 4.0.71.3

----------


## andrewrocker

Коллеги, ни у кого нет обновления?

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия  4.0.71.4
У кого есть возможность выложить

----------


## Dmum

https://yadi.sk/d/cwvq6QsyWFrfcA

----------

Denis868 (25.07.2019), Ukei (25.07.2019)

----------


## Dmum

4.0.71.4_Updsetup

----------

Balyon (25.07.2019), Denis868 (25.07.2019), Ukei (25.07.2019)

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

4.0.71.4_Updsetup.zip

----------

Balyon (27.07.2019), Ukei (25.07.2019)

----------


## Balyon

Вышла 4.0.71.5. Есть у кого?

----------


## Denis868

> Вышла 4.0.71.5. Есть у кого?


Нет такой версии. Откуда информация?

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

4.0.71.5_Updsetup.zip

----------

Balyon (29.07.2019), Denis868 (31.07.2019), denisturinsk89 (11.09.2019), Ukei (29.07.2019)

----------


## funtam

4.0.71.5_Setup.zip

----------

D0mine (08.08.2019), Denis868 (31.07.2019), denisturinsk89 (10.09.2019), Ukei (30.07.2019)

----------


## dredik777

Всем доброго дня поделитесь отученной конфигурацией, заранее спасибо

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

читаем первый пост.

----------

dredik777 (05.08.2019), Ukei (04.08.2019)

----------


## dredik777

Первый да, а 4-ой версии нет не у кого?

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

думаю, что нет. думаю потребуется не мало времени чтоб отвязать 4.

----------

dredik777 (13.08.2019)

----------


## granit60

Доброго дня. Вопрос обновления с 4.0.69.1 на 4.0.70.4 остался открытым? Пробовал установит на 4.0.69.1 релиз 4.0.70.3 "файл не содержит доступных обновлений". Если какой добрый человек располагает 4.0.69.2. Прошу поделиться ссылкой. Буду благодарен.

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 4.0.72.1 
У кого есть?

----------


## denisturinsk89

Доброго вечера, поделитесь пожалуйста 4,0,69,2 проф

----------


## denisturinsk89

доброго дня, или 4.0.70.1, за вознаграждение

----------


## denisturinsk89

> доброго дня, или 4.0.70.1, за вознаграждение


Извиняюсь, опечатка 4.0.70.2

----------


## funtam

А зачем старый релиз обновления? Накатывай сразу актуальную конфу. Так тоже можно.

----------


## funtam

4.0.72.1_setup.zip

----------

Balyon (03.10.2019), Denis868 (13.09.2019), denisturinsk89 (12.09.2019), ikalichkin (13.09.2019), Master523 (29.05.2020), Ukei (13.09.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.72.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия Рарус: Ломбард. 4.0.73.1. У кого есть?

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

4.0.73.1_Updsetup.zip

----------

Balyon (05.10.2019), Denis868 (04.10.2019), Ukei (04.10.2019)

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия Рарус: Ломбард 4.0.73.3

----------


## PORGY3000

У кого-нибудь есть Рарус: Ломбард. 4.0.73.3   ?  Очень нужно

----------


## funtam

4.0.73.3Setup.zip
4.0.73.3Updsetup.zip

----------

Denis868 (20.11.2019), Ukei (19.11.2019)

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 1С-Рарус: Ломбард.  4.0.74.3

----------


## funtam

4.0.74.3Updsetup.zip

----------

Denis868 (01.12.2019), Master523 (29.05.2020), Ukei (02.12.2019)

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 1С-Рарус: Ломбард. 4.0.74.5

----------


## Dmum

https://yadi.sk/d/JRk_tUOuosDCEA

----------

bekanteg (13.04.2020), Denis868 (24.12.2019), Ukei (24.12.2019)

----------


## Dmum

4.0.74.5_Updsetup

----------

Balyon (31.12.2019), Denis868 (24.12.2019), Ukei (24.12.2019)

----------


## zagzor

Подскажите у меня версия стоит 4.0.71.5, сейчас скачал обновление 4.0.74.5_Updsetup, а там пишет что только для для версии 4.0.73.
Подскажите как правильнее обновить базу чтобы не потерять данные.

----------


## funtam

Качай не обновление, а целиком конфигурацию последнего релиза. Времени вагон сэкономишь!

----------


## funtam

4.0.74.5_Setup.zip

----------

Balyon (25.01.2020), Ukei (16.01.2020)

----------


## Denis868

Вышла новая версия 1С-Рарус: Ломбард. 4.0.75.2 от 30.01.2020
Выложите по возможности

----------

Balyon (06.02.2020)

----------


## funtam

4.0.75.2_Setup.zip

----------

Balyon (07.02.2020), Denis868 (10.02.2020)

----------


## funtam

Опечатка вышла. Предыдущее сообщение не конфа а апдейт.

----------


## Balyon

> Опечатка вышла. Предыдущее сообщение не конфа а апдейт.


А конфа целиком есть? Очень надо! Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> А конфа целиком есть? Очень надо! Спасибо!


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Balyon

> - См. 1-е сообщение темы.


Посмотрел, ничего полезного не увидел))
А что там я должен был найти?

----------


## funtam

4.0.75.2_Setup.zip
Конфа

----------

Balyon (08.02.2020), Denis868 (10.02.2020), ikalichkin (08.02.2020), Master523 (29.05.2020), Ukei (09.02.2020)

----------


## logdog13

Вышла новая версия ВДГБ:Ломбард 3.3.41.29 от 11.02.2020
Может кто выложить? Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.75.2 от 30.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bekanteg (28.04.2020), Denis868 (14.02.2020), SARDAR4ik (24.05.2020)

----------


## Balyon

Всем доброго дня!
Сегодня вышла 1С-Рарус: Ломбард 4.0.75.3 от 14.02.2020.
Есть у кого, прошу поделиться!
Заранее благодарен!

----------

Denis868 (14.02.2020)

----------


## funtam

4.0.75.3_Updsetup.zip

----------

Balyon (16.02.2020), Denis868 (16.02.2020), denisturinsk89 (16.03.2022), SARDAR4ik (25.05.2020), Ukei (16.02.2020)

----------


## Denis868

Вшла новая версия 1С-Рарус: Ломбард. Версия релиза 4.0.75.4 от 10.03.2020
У кого есть?

----------


## funtam

4.0.75.4_Setup.zip

----------

Denis868 (15.03.2020), Ukei (15.03.2020)

----------


## bekanteg

Доброго дня! Есть у кого-нить обновление 1С Рарус Ломбард 4.0.76.4 ?

----------


## Denis868

> Доброго дня! Есть у кого-нить обновление 1С Рарус Ломбард 4.0.76.4 ?


https://yadi.sk/d/A1M7TltWJdPiYg

----------

beax (17.05.2020), bekanteg (13.04.2020), panihinnv (23.04.2020), SARDAR4ik (24.05.2020), Tatyana_Bars (23.04.2020), Ukei (13.04.2020)

----------


## andres29

Добрый день.
Скажите пожалуйста почему веб морда не работает, загружается но рабочего стола нет. Версия отученная с форума.

Должна работать? Или проблема в конфигуратор?

----------


## funtam

> Добрый день.
> Скажите пожалуйста почему веб морда не работает, загружается но рабочего стола нет. Версия отученная с форума.
> 
> Должна работать? Или проблема в конфигуратор?


Может стоит другой браузер попробовать?
Лучше тонкий клиент юзерам ставить.

----------


## beax

День добрый ,есть обновление 1С Рарус Ломбард  4.0.77.1?

----------


## SARDAR4ik

Присоединяюсь ребят очень нужен релиз 4.0.77.1 помогите плиз!!

----------


## SARDAR4ik

> https://yadi.sk/d/A1M7TltWJdPiYg


Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста , с релизом 4.0.77.1 если есть возможность, буду бесконечно благодарен.

----------


## SARDAR4ik

> 4.0.75.3_Updsetup.zip


Доброго времени). Если есть возможность поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом 4.0.77.1. Заранее огромная благодарность)

----------


## Denis868

4.0.77.1
https://yadi.sk/d/4uANrmDRHL3fhA

----------

Ukei (26.05.2020)

----------


## SARDAR4ik

> 4.0.77.1
> https://yadi.sk/d/4uANrmDRHL3fhA


Спасибо, добрый человек. Здоровья крепкого тебе и твоим близким!

----------

Denis868 (28.05.2020)

----------


## Denis868

4.0.77.2
https://yadi.sk/d/oBuPQ2HLbToxQQ

----------

SARDAR4ik (15.09.2020)

----------


## BladesoN

> https://yadi.sk/d/A1M7TltWJdPiYg


Доброго времени суток! Не могли бы повторить, а то ничего нет по ссылке?

----------

SARDAR4ik (15.09.2020)

----------


## Denis868

> Доброго времени суток! Не могли бы повторить, а то ничего нет по ссылке?



https://yadi.sk/d/oBuPQ2HLbToxQQ

----------

SARDAR4ik (15.09.2020), Ukei (30.05.2020)

----------


## BladesoN

> https://yadi.sk/d/oBuPQ2HLbToxQQ


Спасибо! Только речь шла о 4.0.76.4. Можно её еще раз выложить, по ссылке пишет нет файла?

----------


## BladesoN

Выложите, пожалуйста, 4.0.76.4! Очень надо. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Lexant

Присоединяюсь, пожалуйста кто ни будь помогите нужна 4.0.76.4

----------


## ikalichkin

> Выложите, пожалуйста, 4.0.76.4! Очень надо. Заранее спасибо!!!


*4.0.76.4_Updsetup.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

BladesoN (27.07.2020), funtam (26.07.2020), Lexant (15.07.2020)

----------


## Lexant

Благодарствую, добрый человек.)

----------


## Balyon

Есть у кого 4.0.79.1?

----------


## funtam

Выложите пожалуйста полный дистрибутив 4.0.79.1

----------


## totsamich

А никто не делал правила обмена между Ломбрадом 3.3 и Лобардом 4.0, если есть у кого-то шаблон, поделитесь?

----------


## BladesoN

Доброго времени суток! Может кто-нибудь выложить обновления, вышедшие после 4.0.79.1? Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## funtam

4.0.81.1_Setup.zip

----------

BladesoN (01.09.2020), Den005500 (08.09.2020), root7 (01.09.2020)

----------


## BladesoN

> 4.0.81.1_Setup.zip


Благодарю!!!

----------

SARDAR4ik (15.02.2021)

----------


## funtam

Может кто выложить обновление 4.0.82.1?

----------


## notsystem

Всем здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь обновление 4_0_69_2 или 4_0_70_2? Сейчас стоит 4_0_69_1 и сразу на 4_0_70_3 она обновляться не хочет. А в ссылках этих обновлений нет. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Могу отблагодарить финансово.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь обновление 4_0_69_2 или 4_0_70_2? Сейчас стоит 4_0_69_1 и сразу на 4_0_70_3 она обновляться не хочет. А в ссылках этих обновлений нет. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Могу отблагодарить финансово.


А что мешает Вам обновиться через файл конфигурации в полном сетапе 4.0.81.1_Setup.zip на 2 поста выше?

----------


## notsystem

Я так понимаю вы имеете ввиду через сравнение и объединение?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Я так понимаю вы имеете ввиду через сравнение и объединение?


Зачем же сравнивать? В поддержке включаем возможность изменений тотально, можно даже снять с поддержки, а затем загрузить cf-файл,  перескок на 2-3 версии не критично..

----------


## notsystem

Не хочу так делать потому что программа официально куплена и снимать с поддержки и включать изменения я не хочу. Потому и попросил файл обновлений, хочу, чтобы все было сделано по нормальному.

----------


## notsystem

> Зачем же сравнивать? В поддержке включаем возможность изменений тотально, можно даже снять с поддержки, а затем загрузить cf-файл,  перескок на 2-3 версии не критично..


Спасибо, но так не хочется делать, потому что программа приобретена официально. Просто закончился ИТС. Нужно само обновление. Если есть у кого, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## notsystem

> Зачем же сравнивать? В поддержке включаем возможность изменений тотально, можно даже снять с поддержки, а затем загрузить cf-файл,  перескок на 2-3 версии не критично..


Очень не хотелось бы так делать. Программа официально куплена, просто ИТС кончился. Не хочу включать изменения и снимать с поддержки. Так что буду искать обновление дальше.

----------


## funtam

> Очень не хотелось бы так делать. Программа официально куплена, просто ИТС кончился. Не хочу включать изменения и снимать с поддержки. Так что буду искать обновление дальше.


Вообще не обязательно снимать с поддержки. Достаточно установить полный дистрибутив 4.0.81.1_Setup.zip и штатно обновиться. Вообще не проблема при наличии полной конфигурации а не куска апдейта.

----------


## notsystem

> Зачем же сравнивать? В поддержке включаем возможность изменений тотально, можно даже снять с поддержки, а затем загрузить cf-файл,  перескок на 2-3 версии не критично..


Не хотелось бы так делать, потому как программа официально приобретена, просто ИТС закончился. Поэтому хотелось бы нормально обновить, без загрузки конфигурации, а через обновления.

----------


## notsystem

Не хотелось бы так делать, потому как программа официально приобретена, просто ИТС закончился. Поэтому хотелось бы нормально обновить, без загрузки конфигурации, а через обновления.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Не хотелось бы так делать, потому как программа официально приобретена, просто ИТС закончился. Поэтому хотелось бы нормально обновить, без загрузки конфигурации, а через обновления.


А файл КОНФИГУРАЦИИ в чём содержит признаки НЕЛЕГАЛЬНОСТИ??? Это тот же набор метаданных и алгоритмов:
1C8_n.cf последний =  1C8.cf первый + 1C8_1.cfu  + 1C8_2.cfu  +  1C8_3.cfu + .... + 1C8_n.cfu !!!

Так что обновляя таким образом, мы получаем обновлённую ИБ с *поддержкой* поставщика, а  лицензионность вашего продукта определяется *действующим договором на ИТС*, а не тем, как Вы обновили !!!

----------


## notsystem

> А файл КОНФИГУРАЦИИ в чём содержит признаки НЕЛЕГАЛЬНОСТИ??? Это тот же набор метаданных и алгоритмов:
> 1C8_n.cf последний =  1C8.cf первый + 1C8_1.cfu  + 1C8_2.cfu  +  1C8_3.cfu + .... + 1C8_n.cfu !!!
> 
> Так что обновляя таким образом, мы получаем обновлённую ИБ с *поддержкой* поставщика, а  лицензионность вашего продукта определяется *действующим договором на ИТС*, а не тем, как Вы обновили !!!


Я и не говорил, что будут какие-то признаки нелегальности. Не хочу я снимать с поддержки и включать изменения. Как минимум потому, что и обновления ставятся потом через сравнения. Это и дольше, и неудобней. Знаю, что потом можно вернуть нормальный способ обновлений, но не хотел с этим заморачиваться, потому и попросил обновление.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Я и не говорил, что будут какие-то признаки нелегальности. Не хочу я снимать с поддержки и включать изменения. Как минимум потому, что и обновления ставятся потом через сравнения. Это и дольше, и неудобней. Знаю, что потом можно вернуть нормальный способ обновлений, но не хотел с этим заморачиваться, потому и попросил обновление.


Вот Вы упёртый товарищ!!! Не будет *НИКАКОГО* сравнения, дальше ИБ будет обновляться в *ОБЫЧНОМ* штатном режиме! Попробуйте, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА !!!!

----------


## Vilenskiy

ссылка для  "ВДГБ: Ломбард" для 1С 7.7  не рабочая
можно выложить рабочую? или на почту VilenskiySergey@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> ссылка для  "ВДГБ: Ломбард" для 1С 7.7  не рабочая
> можно выложить рабочую? или на почту VilenskiySergey@mail.ru


Для 7.7 есть только древнее: *VDGB_Lombard_465_30.rar*, *зеркало*

----------


## Vilenskiy

> Для 7.7 есть только древнее: *VDGB_Lombard_465_30.rar*, *зеркало*


Спасибо большое! 
какой пароль от архива?

----------


## Vilenskiy

> Для 7.7 есть только древнее: *VDGB_Lombard_465_30.rar*, *зеркало*


Спасибо большое! 
а какой пароль от архива?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо большое! 
> а какой пароль от архива?


Извините, сразу не дал без пароля, у Вас: *ru-board*

----------

Vilenskiy (02.10.2020)

----------


## Balyon

Всем доброго времени суток! Есть у кого 4.0.84.1? Желательно полный cf, т.к. сейчас стоит 4.0.81.1 и не хотелось бы ставить все промежуточные апдейты...

----------


## beax

День добрый, Просьба выложить релизы: 4.0.80.1,  4.0.82.1  и 4.0.84.1 Спасибо!

----------


## BladesoN

Доброго времени суток! Огромная просьба выложить релизы с 82.1 по 84.1. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## panihinnv

С Наступающим Новым Годом Всех!!!
Есть у кого релиз 4.0.86.1
Скиньте пожалуйста, заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## funtam

Релиз 4.0.86.1

----------

Balyon (03.01.2021), fisher91 (05.01.2021), panihinnv (31.12.2020), root7 (31.12.2020), SARDAR4ik (15.02.2021)

----------


## businessit

Подскажите пожалуйста. В связи с маркировкой ювелирных изделий изменения программы коснется как-нибудь.
Спасибо.

----------


## businessit

Подскажите пожалуйста. В связи с маркировкой ювелирных изделий изменения программы коснется как-нибудь.
Спасибо.

----------


## Balyon

Всем доброго дня!
Не получается обновить классификатор банков для БИК ТОФК, который действует с 2021.
Требуется версия бухгалтерии не ниже 3.0.87.28.
В текущем обновлении релиза 4.0.86.1 номер версии БП 3.0.86.19. 
Кто-то уже решал проблему? Может кому то удавалось получить от Раруса обновление с пометкой "Н"?

----------


## Balyon

Всем доброго дня!
Не получается обновить классификатор банков для БИК ТОФК, который действует с 2021.
Требуется версия бухгалтерии не ниже 3.0.87.28.
В текущем обновлении релиза 4.0.86.1 номер версии БП 3.0.86.19. 
Кто-то уже решал проблему? Может кому то удавалось получить от Раруса обновление с пометкой "Н"?

----------


## BladesoN

> Всем доброго дня!
> Не получается обновить классификатор банков для БИК ТОФК, который действует с 2021.
> Требуется версия бухгалтерии не ниже 3.0.87.28.
> В текущем обновлении релиза 4.0.86.1 номер версии БП 3.0.86.19. 
> Кто-то уже решал проблему? Может кому то удавалось получить от Раруса обновление с пометкой "Н"?


Рарус, мягко говоря, обосрался. Обновы (даже Н) нет, причем даты выхода обновления разные "специалисты" саппорта говорят разные. Кто 21, кто 22 января (это из тех, с кем "посчастливилось" поговорить). Максимум предлагают инструкцию для самостоятельного обновления классификатора банков, которой можно подтереться, ибо проблемы без обновления классификатора БИК это не решает. А, еще предлагают свой очередной высер, который ЕПС, купить...

----------

Balyon (06.07.2021)

----------


## BladesoN

> Всем доброго дня!
> Не получается обновить классификатор банков для БИК ТОФК, который действует с 2021.
> Требуется версия бухгалтерии не ниже 3.0.87.28.
> В текущем обновлении релиза 4.0.86.1 номер версии БП 3.0.86.19. 
> Кто-то уже решал проблему? Может кому то удавалось получить от Раруса обновление с пометкой "Н"?


Рарус, мягко говоря, обосрался. Обновы (даже Н) нет, причем даты выхода обновления разные "специалисты" саппорта говорят разные. Кто 21, кто 22 января (это из тех, с кем "посчастливилось" поговорить). Максимум предлагают инструкцию для самостоятельного обновления классификатора банков, которой можно подтереться, ибо проблемы без обновления классификатора БИК это не решает. А, еще предлагают свой очередной высер, который ЕПС, купить...

----------


## BladesoN

> На оф. сайте объявили о выходе 4.0.87.2 Поделитесь, если уже есть у кого-то. В облаке рарус данного обновления пока ещё нет, конечно зачем нам. Мы платим деньги и скачиваем обновления с руборда... Эту страну не победить.


Ну Рарус и ранее "славился" косячками, со временем лишь хуже стал. Завтра, если увижу, то выложу.

----------

Balyon (06.07.2021)

----------


## BladesoN

Ну вот, вроде появилось

----------

Balyon (06.07.2021)

----------


## BladesoN

4.0.87.2_Updsetup.zip

4.0.87.2_Setup.zip

----------

albora (21.02.2021), Balyon (06.07.2021), gruzdik (09.04.2021), ikalichkin (27.01.2021), panihinnv (26.01.2021), root7 (26.01.2021), SARDAR4ik (15.02.2021)

----------


## panihinnv

Доброго времени суток! Есть у кого релиз 4.0.88.2? Скиньте пожалуйста, заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## denis-s.b

> *
> ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
> *
> "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард ПРОФ"
> "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард ПРОФ" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
> "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ"
> "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард ЕПС"
> 
> "ВДГБ: Ломбард" для 1С 7.7
> *


скиньте, пожалуйста, ломбард 1.6 (очень желательно)
или
2.0

----------


## denis-s.b

Здравствуйте. У кого есть ломбард 1.6  или ломбард 2.0?
Скиньте, пжалуйста. 
denis-s.b@mail.ru

----------


## denis-s.b

Здравствуйте. У кого есть ломбард 1.6  или ломбард 2.0?
Скиньте, пжалуйста. 
denis-s.b@mail.ru

----------


## makushova

Доброго времени всем. Вчера отучила ломбард. Делюсь как. Пробуйте. Только на чистой сначала, что бы не запороть рабочую. 
Ставим СЛК (может быть и без нее работает, не пробовала). Стамим конфигурацию. Заходим в нее через конфигуратор. Нажимаем конфигурацию – расширение конфигурации.  Создаем новую: ОтладчикЗащиты (обзываем) Исправление (выбираем в назначении). После создания галки безопасный режим и защита от опасности снимаем, остальные галки оставляем. Нажимаем загрузить и грузим любой отладчик, я брала от ТСЖ.  В менеджере защиты ставим исправить. Менеджер защиты сервер ставим удалить. Общий модуль формы удалить.  Нажимаем обновить. Присваивается версия 1.4.16.2. Нажимаем отладку и вуаля, мы ее отучили. Пользуйтесь. Как работает пока не протестировала полностью, только поверхностно. Все функции имеются, все создает. Сейчас качаю промежуточный релиз для перехода с 3.3. на 4.0, т.к. с 3.3.40.6 на 4.0.75.4 (на ней пробовала) не переходит, выдает ошибку, буду пробовать промежуточный 3.3.40.16.

----------

gruzdik (09.04.2021)

----------


## panihinnv

Доброго времени суток! На сайте появился релиз 4.0.89.2. Есть у кого есть возможность, скиньте пожалуйста, заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## vip1987

Привет всем. Слушайте может кто подскажет, что за фигня у меня выскочила:
Ошибка запуска сервера: Не обнаружен установленный сервер на SERVER.
Не обнаружен ключ защиты. Функционал ПП "ВДГБ: Ломбард 3 ПРОФ, редакция 3.3" не будет доступен.
А еще не правильно открывает через браузер базу.
Как все поправить, подскажите плиззз.

----------


## vip1987

А еще почему через Публикация на веб-сервере открывает только СМС рассылка и что то еще там?
Как добиться что б открывалась полная версия?

----------


## totsamich

Доброго дня, уважаемые форумчане! Может кто-нибудь поделиться 4.0.88.2 и 4.0.89.2?

----------


## totsamich

И еще вопрос, скажите, у всех восстановление последовательности при закрытии месяца (перепроведение документов) идет ужасно долго?

----------


## Balyon

Всем доброго дня! Есть возможность поделиться 4.0.89.2 у кого?

----------


## totsamich

не дождался я пока поделится кто-нибудь, пришлось купить) Выкладываю 4.0.88.2 и 4.0.89.2
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YcTUGrEcnB8mkA
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0nThaBt5GuAVcg

----------

Balyon (29.03.2021), Den005500 (03.04.2021), gruzdik (09.04.2021), panihinnv (30.03.2021), root7 (29.03.2021)

----------


## totsamich

не дождался я пока поделится кто-нибудь, пришлось купить)
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YcTUGrEcnB8mkA
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0nThaBt5GuAVcg

----------

Balyon (29.03.2021), gruzdik (09.04.2021), ikalichkin (02.04.2021), root7 (29.03.2021)

----------


## Balyon

А есть возможность выложить целиком файл поставки? Много обновлений пропущено...

----------


## totsamich

Выше есть setup 4.0.87.2, установите его и останется накатить одно обновление

----------

Balyon (06.07.2021)

----------


## alxbk

Здравствуйте,

если есть возможность дайте пожалуйста ссылки на версии
4.0.84.1
4.0.82.1
4.0.80.1
4.0.77.2

----------


## alxbk

Здравствуйте,

если есть возможность дайте пожалуйста ссылки на версии
4.0.84.1
4.0.82.1
4.0.80.1
4.0.77.2

----------


## alxbk

Ребят помогите пожалуйста. Надо обновить этот ломбард до последней версии что бы перенести данные в другую программу. Покупать ради этого этот ломбард смысла не вижу...

----------


## funtam

Ломбард 4.0.90.2 Проф

----------

Balyon (27.04.2021), Den005500 (27.04.2021), ikalichkin (19.04.2021), makushova (28.04.2021), root7 (20.04.2021)

----------


## Balyon

Вышла версия 4.0.91.2. Есть у кого?

----------


## Balyon

Тема все?

----------


## Balyon

Вышла 4.0.92.2. Может кто выложить?

----------


## lexantg

Доброго времени суток, 
поделитесь пожалуйста 1С рарус Ломбард 4.0.95.2 очень нужно.

----------


## Василек1985

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jSJFs2n4m1ivmw

----------

Balyon (11.08.2021)

----------


## Василек1985

4.0.91.2_Updsetup

----------

Balyon (11.08.2021), Defak2 (09.07.2021), ikalichkin (08.07.2021)

----------


## Василек1985

4.0.92.2_Updsetup

----------

Balyon (11.08.2021), Defak2 (09.07.2021), ikalichkin (08.07.2021), lexantg (08.07.2021)

----------


## Василек1985

4.0.94.2_Updsetup

----------

Balyon (11.08.2021), Defak2 (09.07.2021), ikalichkin (08.07.2021), lexantg (08.07.2021), panihinnv (09.07.2021)

----------


## Василек1985

4.0.95.2_Updsetup

----------

Balyon (11.08.2021), Defak2 (09.07.2021), denisturinsk89 (09.07.2021), ikalichkin (08.07.2021), lexantg (08.07.2021), panihinnv (09.07.2021)

----------


## sp1204

Есть у кого нибудь свежие релизы Ломбард 4 ЕПС Рарус? Здесь последняя версия 4.0.1.2.

----------


## Balyon

> 4.0.95.2_Updsetup


Ссылки не открываются. Может кто выложить повторно?

----------


## Balyon

Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.19.1264

Потребуется для корректной работы новой версии конфигурации.

----------


## Balyon

4.0.99.2_Setup
Спасибо пользователю Василек1985!

----------

ikalichkin (12.08.2021), makushova (21.09.2021), root7 (13.08.2021)

----------


## ru522464

Добрый день
Поделитесь пож-та Ломбард 4  4.0.100.1,

----------


## Василек1985

4.0.100.1_Updsetup

----------

Balyon (09.10.2021), makushova (02.10.2021)

----------


## BlackIM

Добрый день
Поделитесь пожалуйста Ломбард 4 - 4.0.100.2

----------


## ru522464

Добрый день
Поделитесь пож-та Ломбард 4 4.0.100.1

----------


## Balyon

Не могли бы повторно выложить? Ссылка нерабочая...

----------


## ru522464

ссылка да нерабочая

----------


## funtam

4.0.102.2_Seup.zip

----------

666Rebel666 (10.10.2021), Balyon (10.10.2021), BlackIM (19.10.2021), ikalichkin (11.10.2021), makushova (10.10.2021)

----------


## Balyon

Вышел 4.0.103.1. Есть у кого?

----------


## Balyon

Вышел 4.0.105.1. Может кто выложить?

----------


## VeraNiko

> 4.0.102.2_Seup.zip


Доброго дня всем. 
Просит лицензию при первичной установке.
Помогите, как создать новую рабочую базу.

----------


## VeraNiko

> Доброго дня всем. 
> Просит лицензию при первичной установке.
> Помогите, как создать новую рабочую базу.


Добрый день.
Вопрос снят.

----------


## makushova

Добрый день, а не могли бы продублировать Ломбард ЕПС

----------


## businessit

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/u2gx2PGcLWyYGQ Ссылка на последний релиз ЕПС. Может кому пригодится. А нет ли у кого Ломбард 4 посвежее.

----------

Balyon (14.12.2021), ikalichkin (06.12.2021)

----------


## Balyon

Есть у кого Ломбард 4.0.105.1?

----------


## Pependos

> Есть у кого Ломбард 4.0.105.1?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Balyon

Видимо перехода на ЕПС уже не избежать. Кто-нибудь может рассказать о процедуре перехода? Как это с технической точки зрения делается? Как выгрузить данные из одной в другую? Возможен ли вариант обновления конфигурации обычной до ЕПС, чтобы не выгружать/загружать данные?

----------


## businessit

Делюсь опытом первичным. Обновить Ломбард 4 не получится нужно все равно покупать. А переносит вообще хрень какую то. Сидим разбираемся.

----------


## makushova

До последнего верила что отменят, ну или перенесут. Очень хочется, что бы 5895-У ушел в след за своими предшественниками.

----------


## makushova

Остается не понятный момент. Если все же прям точно-точно 5895-у вступает в силу, то выходит у нас есть учетная политика по бух.учету и по налоговому учету, нам сейчас еще и по учету ЦБ разрабатывать третий вариант, или же учет ЦБ заменит бухучет, т.е. ОСБУ заменит ФСБУ. И совсем не понятно тогда с бухгалтерской отчетностью, нам с налоговую что ли не сдавать ее за 2022 год или так и продолжать вести в 2-х видах.

----------

lofir (26.12.2021)

----------


## businessit

Делюсь еще новостями. В Ломбарде ЕПС уже реализован функционал ГИИС ДМДК. В обычном Ломбарде пока нет.

----------


## Balyon

Что-то мне подсказывает, что со временем обычный Ломбард вообще снимут с поддержки, так как в нем отпадет необходимость. Учет должен будет вестись в одной программе.

----------


## Balyon

Вот с этого места по подробнее, пожалуйста. Как переносится? Есть специальная обработка? С чем связана кривизна переноса? Данные не все?

Касательно покупки тоже вопрос. У меня программа куплена легально, но последний год подписку не брали. Спасибо форумчанам за обновления!) Как теперь покупать?

----------


## funtam

> Есть у кого Ломбард 4.0.105.1?


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VmPIhktXWYyS9w

----------

Balyon (10.01.2022), denisturinsk89 (04.01.2022), ikalichkin (19.01.2022), makushova (03.01.2022)

----------


## ru522464

Добрый вечер есть у кого Ломбард 4.0.106.1?

----------


## Balyon

Всем привет!
Занимаюсь переходом с Ломбард 4 на Ломбард ЕПС. При вводе оборотов получаю ошибку "Не найдено соответствие для счета 90.01.1". Облазил интернет, но не могу найти счет в ЕПС для сопоставления. С чем сопоставляли вы?

----------


## Balyon

Ломбард ЕПС
4.0.9.3_Setup.zip
4.0.9.3_Updsetup.zip

----------


## makushova

> Всем привет!
> Занимаюсь переходом с Ломбард 4 на Ломбард ЕПС. При вводе оборотов получаю ошибку "Не найдено соответствие для счета 90.01.1". Облазил интернет, но не могу найти счет в ЕПС для сопоставления. С чем сопоставляли вы?


71801-9001
71802-9002

----------

Balyon (15.03.2022)

----------


## Balyon

Сегодня вышел новый релиз!
Есть у кого 4.0.108.2? Очень надо...

----------


## denisturinsk89

> Сегодня вышел новый релиз!
> Есть у кого 4.0.108.2? Очень надо...


Добрый день, тоже ищу)

----------


## beax

День добрый, тоже просьба выложить  4.0.108.2

----------


## denisturinsk89

День добрый, помогите пожалуйста обновы для 1с Рарус ломбард 4.0.108.2, спасибо)

----------


## cenmax_ual

Добрый день всем, платформу поставил 8_3_20_1710, dll полечил Mimo-UniDll_v4, но все ругается на нарушение целостности, кто подскажет, где собака зарыта?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем, платформу поставил 8_3_20_1710, dll полечил Mimo-UniDll_v4, но все ругается на нарушение целостности, кто подскажет, где собака зарыта?


Оригинальную платформу *х64* ставить надыть !

----------


## denisturinsk89

День добрый, помогите пожалуйста обновы для 1с Рарус ломбард 4.0.108.2, спасибо)

----------


## cenmax_ual

> Оригинальную платформу *х64* ставить надыть !


Т.е. надо будет платформу купить? Есть варианты без траты средств?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Т.е. надо будет платформу купить? Есть варианты без траты средств?


Оригинальная - это без взлома, легко скачивается с этого же форума, только ставить нужно *64-х* разрядную, там проблем нет с лекарством от MIMO!

----------


## cenmax_ual

> Оригинальная - это без взлома, легко скачивается с этого же форума, только ставить нужно *64-х* разрядную, там проблем нет с лекарством от MIMO!


Качал с сайта ИТС, не ломанную на 64бита, потом лекарство от Мимо, ошибка целостности выходит. Вот и интересуюсь, неужели только у меня проблемы, база файловая. Платформа windows64full_8_3_20_1710 и ставил проверенную платформу (брал из текстового файла мимо) windows64full_8_3_18_1363, проблема остается

----------


## ikalichkin

> Качал с сайта ИТС, не ломанную на 64бита, потом лекарство от Мимо, ошибка целостности выходит. Вот и интересуюсь, неужели только у меня проблемы, база файловая. Платформа windows64full_8_3_20_1710 и ставил проверенную платформу (брал из текстового файла мимо) windows64full_8_3_18_1363, проблема остается


Всё, чем могу помочь:

*Скрытый текст*
Mimo-UniDll х86\x64 v4 (для всех windows платформ)
Кто не может найти под ковриком ссылку на решение этом посте -
см. шапку темы *FAQ по форуму Ru.Board*
Скачавшие решение по чужим ссылкам, могли получить вредоносную подделку. Проверить это можно путём сравнения файлов с оригиналами отсюда.[#]

Представляю вашему вниманию универсальное средство лечения Mimo-UniDll (mimo-dll, UniDll)
для всех х86\х64 платформ, текущих и возможно будущих
- протестировано на различных х86\х64 платформах, в том числе, 8.2.19.130, 8.3.16.1973, 8.3.17.2306, 8.3.18.1779, 8.3.19.1522, *8.3.20.1789*, 8.3.21.1274 (для двух последних - без отключения поверки правомерности для файловых баз на платформе *x86*). 

Вылечена проблема "нарушение целостности" для любого имени компьютера и при наличии следов эмуляторов,
отключена "Проверка правомерности" для файловых баз (кроме 8.3.15.2107 x86, 8.3.16.1814 x86 и всех 8.3.2*.**** x86),
разблокирован КОРП-функционал для серверных баз.

Процедура лечения:

Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
или переустановлена платформа целиком.

В программной папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll,
где N - это количество пользователей.
Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.

Скачиваем архив Mimo-UniDll...zip и извлекаем из него соответствующую разрядности вашей ПЛАТФОРМЫ (а не ОС!)
новую techsys.dll и помещаем её на место оригинальной ПЕРЕИМЕНОВАННОЙ в папку bin.

Mimo-UniDll_v4
*https://www.upload.ee/files/13034623..._1234.zip.html*

Всё! Читаем эту инструкцию до конца и, если всё сделано правильно, запускаем программу для работы с выбранным количеством пользователей и даже с большим.

В решении обеспечен фактический полный безлимит работы платформы при любом значении N.
Т.е., если хотим, чтобы в "О программе" отображался хасп на 5 пользователей, - переименовываем в techsys_5.dll,
но при этом фактически платформа будет работать с неограниченным количеством пользователей.
Так что теперь значение N нужно только для отображения желательного значения хасп в "О программе", а на работу платформы оно не влияет.

Значение N=0 предназначено для желающих работать с аппаратными ключами,
программными лицензиями (без КОРП-функционала)
или с виртуальными ключами от любого эмулятора на заданное в них количество пользователей,
но c отключенной "Проверкой правомерности"
и разблокированным КОРП-функционалом (кроме программных лицензий).
При этом при работе с ключами и эмуляторами в настройке запуска должна стоять галочка
"Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты)",
а при работе с программными лицензиями - НЕ должна.

Если в "О программе" хасп отображается неправильно, то нужно удалить файл 1cv8conn.pfl в папке C:\ProgramData\1C\1cv8 и перезапустить службу "Агент сервера 1С...".

При установке оригинальной платформы для этого решения для всех N, кроме N=0,
наличие в конце установки галки "Установить драйвер аппаратных ключей защиты"
ни на что не влияет - лучше снять, но можно и оставить.
При N=0 с аппаратным ключом или эмулятором, драйвер HASP, естественно, должен присутствовать в системе.

В момент переименования techsys.dll должно быть закрыто приложение 1С, остановлена служба "Агент сервера 1С..."
и остановлена служба веб-сервера (если используется публикация информационных баз на веб-сервере).

Если случайно перепутать РАЗРЯДНОСТЬ новой techsys.dll, то вместо запуска программы появится
сообщение "Ошибка загрузки компоненты techsys ... не является приложением Win32". 

Если в программной папке bin не окажется ПЕРЕИМЕНОВАННОГО ОРИГИНАЛЬНОГО файла techsys_N.dll,
то программа не запустится и выдаст предупреждение "Not found original dll".

При использовании этого решения, для нахождения лицензии, в Настройке запуска баз
должна стоять галочка "Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты)". 
Если на компьютере имеется программная серверная лицензия, лучше её временно убрать.

Для раздачи клиентских лицензий сервером, в свойствах соответствующей ИБ в консоли администрирования серверов
должно быть выставлено значение параметра "Разрешить выдачу лицензий сервером..." = "Да".
В этом случае, при подключении к ИБ клиентом из оригинальной (непатченной) платформы,
в настройке его запуска НЕ должна стоять галочка "Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты)".

Если при этом оригинальная платформа всё же вылетает, значит на компьютере-клиенте остались следы эмуляторов.
В этом случае решение Mimo-UniDll надо применять и на таких компьютерах-клиентах.

На компьютерах со "слабым" железом или недостаточным объёмом ОЗУ может наблюдаться замедление запуска окна выбора баз. Это особенность работы решения, беспокоиться по этому поводу не стоит - работа самой программы при этом никак не замедляется.

Обнаружены ложные срабатывания некоторых антивирусов на файлы techsys.dll.
На самом деле никаких вирусов в этих файлах нет, поэтому просто добавляйте их в исключения антивируса.
Для антивирусов Касперского, например, эти файлы - чистые.
Только не затевайте дискуссию на эту тему: не хотите - не используйте.

P.S. Если появится желание поддержать дальнейшую разработку "решений" с учётом возможного усиления защиты,
донатить сюда:

BTC: 3JK4qJDCnxg598fUhCzkD8afkwzQeai31g
USDT (Omni): 1BgS1D2yY5GQXoVdLYHrBPMF7cNoxiwaYH
USDT (ERC20): 0xaf9af079312fd43650b75f8457de0b3da52965e6
USDT (TRC20): TQxWL84XEtHNev1UqFdtEYmY16xQ8uE96b
ETH (ERC20): 0x08f7745525834a29bECAd318136661e1A3dd0076

Обменять вашу валюту можно СРАЗУ на указанные адреса (не заводя свой), используя обменники.
Список обменников смотреть тут:
https://www.bestchange.ru

----------


## citryx

Люди добрые подскажите как лечили пжл 1с Рарус ломбард

----------


## citryx

СОС СОС СОС Ломбард 4.0.108.2 киньте пжл!

----------


## denisturinsk89

> СОС СОС СОС Ломбард 4.0.108.2 киньте пжл!


Тоже очень надо)))

----------


## Lexant

> СОС СОС СОС Ломбард 4.0.108.2 киньте пжл!


Присоединяюсь! помогите плиз.

----------


## Lexant

Люди добрые, подскажите как полечить ЕСП4?

----------


## citryx

может епс4?

----------


## BlackIM

День добрый. Поделитесь плиз ЕПС4 4.0.10.2

----------


## denisturinsk89

> Присоединяюсь! помогите плиз.


Доброго дня, тоже очень надо, готов отблагодарить

----------


## Balyon

Выкладываю последние релизы ЕПС.

4.0.10.4_Setup.zip
4.0.10.4_Updsetup.zip
4.0.10.3_Updsetup.zip
4.0.10.2_Updsetup.zip
4.0.10.1_Updsetup.zip

А есть у кого обновления для Ломбард 4? Ищу 4.0.108.4!

----------

BlackIM (16.04.2022), Defak2 (03.05.2022), ikalichkin (16.04.2022), makushova (05.05.2022)

----------


## bekanteg

> Добрый вечер есть у кого Ломбард 4.0.106.1?


Обновление через файл .cfu

4.0.105.1
4.0.106.1
4.0.108.2
4.0.108.4
4.0.110.2

----------

Balyon (16.04.2022), Defak2 (03.05.2022), denisturinsk89 (15.04.2022), evlampev (25.04.2022), ikalichkin (16.04.2022), Lexant (18.04.2022), makushova (05.05.2022), Pependos (12.05.2022), Veronika123 (19.04.2022)

----------


## BlackIM

ЕПС 4 последний релиз
4.0.11.1 upd
4.0.11.1 Setup

----------

alexandr921 (02.09.2022), Defak2 (17.05.2022), ikalichkin (16.05.2022)

----------


## Tulc

Доброго времени суток всем! Очень нужна ломбард ЕПС 4 отученная. Готов отблагодарить

----------


## Владимир010990

Доброго времени суток! У кого есть обновления 4.0.111, 4.0.112, 4.0.113? поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Defak2

> Доброго времени суток! У кого есть обновления 4.0.111, 4.0.112, 4.0.113? поделитесь пожалуйста.


Подниму, тоже очень нужно!

----------


## Balyon

Свежая порция обновлений для ЕПС:
4.0.12.1_Updsetup.zip
4.0.12.1_Setup.zip

----------

Defak2 (14.07.2022)

----------


## Balyon

Есть у кого обновления для старого Ломбард 4?

----------


## bekanteg

> Доброго времени суток! У кого есть обновления 4.0.111, 4.0.112, 4.0.113? поделитесь пожалуйста.


Обновление через файл .cfu 

4.0.111.1 
4.0.113.1
4.0.115.2

----------

Balyon (15.07.2022), Defak2 (14.07.2022), ikalichkin (13.07.2022), OlyaSAp (05.10.2022), Pependos (21.07.2022), Владимир010990 (16.07.2022)

----------


## Balyon

1С-Рарус: Ломбард ЕПС 4:
4.0.14.1_Setup.zip
4.0.14.1_Template.zip
4.0.14.1_Updsetup.zip

----------

Defak2 (15.08.2022), ikalichkin (25.07.2022), vadimsx (04.08.2022)

----------


## Balyon

Всем привет! Есть у кого 4.0.116.2?

----------


## alexandr921

> Свежая порция обновлений для ЕПС:
> 4.0.12.1_Updsetup.zip
> 4.0.12.1_Setup.zip


Не скачать, доступ ограничен, по причине переполнения диска, видимо у Вас или подписка закончилась, либо что-то ещё. Будет ли возможность перевыложить? Нужен это апдейт. Спасибо

----------


## Balyon

Пробуйте. Ссылки должны заработать

----------


## Balyon

1С-Рарус: Ломбард ЕПС 4:
4.0.16.1_Setup.zip
4.0.16.1_Updsetup.zip
4.0.16.1_Template.zip
4.0.18.1_Setup.zip
4.0.18.1_Updsetup.zip
4.0.18.1_Template.zip

----------

Defak2 (08.09.2022), ikalichkin (08.09.2022), olegon85 (12.09.2022)

----------


## Genaji

> Обновление через файл .cfu
> 
> 4.0.105.1
> 4.0.106.1
> 4.0.108.2
> 4.0.108.4
> 4.0.110.2


Добрый вечер! Будьте добры продублировать, ссылки уже не рабочие.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер! Будьте добры продублировать, ссылки уже не рабочие.


*скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## Genaji

Нужен просто ломбард, не ломбард EPC.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Нужен просто ломбард, не ломбард EPC.


Извините, вот: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Genaji (08.12.2022)

----------


## businessit

Всем привет. Может кто поделиться 1С Ломбард ЕПС 4.0.19.1. В этом релизе отлажен механизм интеграции с ГИИС ДМДК (выгружается информация по залоговым билетам). Спасибо.

----------


## totsamich

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане, может кто-то поделиться последней версией обновления Ломбард 4.0, тот который без ЕПС?

----------


## totsamich

Добрый день, неужели не у кого нет обновления?

----------

